# Hört auf zu jammern



## Karius (18. August 2008)

Ich spiel ja nur WoW und kein AoC seh aber immer wieder diese sinnigen AoC Threads im Ticker. 

Jetzt will ich mich doch mal zu Wort melden. 

Spieler wie die Threadersteller dieser diversen sinnloswhine Threads sind es die ein Spiel total kaputt machen. 

Das einzige was mir dazu eingefallen ist als ich es las: "Wie krank sind die eigentlich?" (Bezieht sich auf den Sammelklagethread, dass war einer zuviel)


Hätte von euch mal jemand WoW zu Anfang gespielt dann wüsste er das so ein Spiel viel Liebe und Entwicklung braucht.
Die Heulsusen in WoW beteiligen sich wenigstens rege in den offizellen Foren und Betaphasen um den Entwickler die Möglichkeit zu geben das Spiel besser zu machen. Selbst das dauert und klappt nicht immer aber bei AoC Spielern les ich so viel Mist das ist wirklich unerträglich. Sowas unproduktives. 

Macht doch ne Sammelklage gegen hirnrissige Posts und gimpiges Spiel. 

Erst dachte ich noch der ganze Mist ist von der Konkurrenz um AoC zu denunzieren aber so einen Mist lassen sich bestimmt nicht mal die einfallen. Oder ist der Stein schon ins rollen gekommen und jeder will mitflamen? (Ich ja bedauerlicherweise auch irgendwie)

Das Spiel soll Euch Spass machen oder? Dann helft lieber mit. Spielt derweil was anderes hoch bis die nächsten Patches Linderung im oberen LvL Bereich verschaffen. 
Ihr vergleicht das doch alle mit WoW heute und erwartet dann noch besserers. 
Wenn ihr mal die Begriffe kurzsichtig und naiv erklärt braucht seht euch das AoC Forum mal genauer an. 

Ist das Spiel wirklich so schlecht? Dann hört auf. 
Aber nachdem hier so viel geschrieben wird muss es den Aufwand doch wohl wert sein. 

Zumindest habe ich in meinem Umfeld nur positives gehört. Es soll richtig Laune machen und eine super Abwechslung zu WoW sein. 
Klar fehlt Content und es ist buggy, genau wie bei HdRO und WoW zu Anfang aber was erwartet ihr bitte? 

Das war mein bescheidener Beitrag zu einer besseren AoC Welt. Jetzt bitte Flame on da habt ihr wenigstens mal ein bisschen Kontroverse.


----------



## Falcon2K (18. August 2008)

Das Problem, dass ich mit Deiner Forderung nach mehr Konstruktivität in den Threads zu AoC sehe ist, dass es zumindest schwer fällt, bei den meisten Problemen in Aoc wirklich konstruktiv zu sein.

Ich kann für mich sagen, dass ich mir durchaus der Problematiken neu releaster MMOs bewusst bin und ich glaube auch, dass es die meisten anderen in den diversen Foren sind. Was aber will man denn bitte als konstruktiven Vorschlag unterbreiten, wenn die eigene Unzufriedenheit in meinem Falle insbesondere aus der Clientstabilität in Verbindung mit dem Grouping-Bug, der nach einem Absturz das Wiedereinladen in eine Gruppe verhinderte, herrührte? Es ist einfach nich sonderlich witzig in einem Raid nach einer Weile auszuscheiden, weil man nicht wieder in die Gruppe eingeladen werden kann, nachdem das Spiel sich verabschiedet hat.

Ich kann doch nicht mehr sagen als: Bitte behebt den Group-Bug und sorgt für mehr Stabilität. Sonderlich konstruktiv kommt mir das auch nicht vor aber was soll ich denn bitte anderes sagen (und das habe ich im ofz. Forum natürlich)?

Ähnliches gilt für andere Bereiche im Spiel. Wie soll ich Vorschläge machen, ein PvP-System zu ändern/verbessern, dass einfach nicht existent ist?

Für alle, deren Abo bereits ausgelaufen ist, ist der schreibende Zugang zum AoC Forum ohnehin gesperrt.


----------



## Mister-Loki (18. August 2008)

Absolut richtig was Karius sagt.

Was mich am meißten wundert, warum geht euch das Spiel nicht aus dem Kopf ? 
Das war schon  früher bei WoW und auch bei GuildWars so.
Bei jedem neuen Thread auf irgendeiner Fanseite diese dummen Kommentare, von wegen blabla is dead, blabla ist so schlecht,
blabla spielen nur assis und arbeitslose, have a rl, ... um nur einige zu nennen. Es ist doch sehr verwunderlich, warum sich solche Leute den ganzen Tag auf den Fanseiten aufhalten um sofort ihren dummen Senf zu jede News, etc abzugeben.

Also wenn ich etwas nicht mag, dann befasse ich mich doch nicht die ganze Zeit weiter mit der Sache.


----------



## Protek (18. August 2008)

Das einzige Wort das AoC Spieler kennen ist wohl Potenzial, ich war ja auch mal einer und hab def. alles gesehen.

Um es mal klar zu stellen, im Grunde hat jedes Spiel "jede Menge Potenzial", da AoC eine Baustelle ist, muss es ja fast noch Potenzial haben, jedes unfertige Spiel hat noch die Möglichkeit Version 1.0 zu erreichen. Noch Welten davon entfernt aus meiner Sicht.

Wieso geht einem das Spiel nicht aus dem Kopf ----> grosse Entäuschungen bleiben einem gut in Erinnerung, damit man aus so Hype Spiel Releases lernt, selbst wenn man das Glück hatte und nicht einer der Leute war, die sogar noch darauf gewartet haben.

Die ständigen negativen Posts resultieren daraus, das schlechte PR mit Unwahrheiten am laufenden Band betrieben wurde, ein Mmo das im Jahre 2008 erscheint "MUSS" gewisse Kriterien erfüllen, wenn es gewisse Features nicht ins Spiel schaffen, dann verschmerzt man das noch, schaffen es aber fast keine Features ins Spiel fragt man sich schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, wenn ich mir so die WoW Hülle anschaue, dann wurde ich von Blizzard nie enttäuscht, ohne Witz. 
Wer mit Lügen Werbung macht der hat keinen Erfolg so ist das nun mal, das wird auch Funcom noch zu spüren bekommen.

Solls spielen wer will, aber die Informationspolitik/Patches usw, überzeugen mich und etliche andere Spieler defintiv nicht, deswegen werden sich die Server auf lange Sicht auch immer mehr leeren, auch wenn es euch nicht so vorkommt ! das passiert dann halt, wenn es nur noch 1 Instanz pro Gebiet gibt.
Anfangs hat es mich ja auch noch mitgezogen, irgendwann stellt sich aber das "Durchgespielt-Gefühl" ein, normalerweise nur in Singleplayer Spielen - für Mmo Sektor angeblich ja nicht möglich, Funcom hat es aber geschafft mit lvl 80 dieses Spielfeeling zu erzeugen.


----------



## Mister-Loki (18. August 2008)

Die fehlenden Features sind ja eine Sache, da kann ich den ärger auch nachvollziehen. 
( wo btw 1 Thread reicht finde ich um sich darüber auszutoben und dem Frust freien lauf zu geben )
aber jedes Kind, geschweige denn jeder Erwachsene ( das Spiel ist ab 18 ) muss doch wissen,
dass wenn es in der Werbung heißt, tollstes Produkt, bestes Spiel aller Zeiten, glatte Haut in nur wenigen Tagen, ...
das dies in den seltensten Fällen der Warheit entspricht. 

Nur mal so am Rande, ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit das Spiel Dawn Of Magic gekauft, weil ich 
von der Rückseitenbeschreibung fasziniert war. hat sich alles super angehört... nach dem ich das Spiel ne Stunde gespielt hab, hab ichs deinstalliert und nie nie mehr angefasst. 25 € für die Katz. Natürlich ärgert mich das, aber es ist meine Schuld.
Ich wär nie auf die Idee gekommen irgendwie zu klagen oder sowas.
Ich weiß auch, dass AOC teurer ist, vorallem in der CE, aber dafür spielt man ja auch mehr als ne Stunde.
Jeder hochgelobte Egoshooter ist in 8 h durch und liegt dann in der Ecke. 
Ich denke so geringe Spielzeiten sind selbst für AOC unrealistisch.

Und AOC _IST_ ein Spiel in Entwicklung. Schade für die Spieler, dass es _SO_ unfertig bei Release war. Aber es besteht noch viel Hoffnung. 
Was man von Dawn Of Magic nicht behaupten kann Oo .


----------



## Torador (18. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja nur WoW und kein AoC seh aber immer wieder diese sinnigen AoC Threads im Ticker.
> 
> Jetzt will ich mich doch mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...




So jetzt mal eine direkte Frage an dich:

Lösen wir diese doch einmal vollkomen vom AoC, von unpassenden Vergleichen zu WoW und zu allen anderen MMOs.

Findest du es gut, dass es normal geworden zu sein scheint, dass immer mehr Spiele sehr verbuggt und unfertig auf den Markt kommen und man ein Vollpreisspiel + Monatsgebühren bezahlt, aber nur einen besseren Betatest bekommt? Ich meine, dass nicht alles perfekt läuft und vielleicht hier und da noch etwas nachgepatcht wird ist völlig normal, aber das etwas so fehlerhaft ist, dass man sich stellenweise fragt, wozu die ausführliche Betaphase war und groß angekündigte und beworbene Features schlichtweg fehlen?

Wie gesagt, bitte einmal vollkommen abstrakt, ohne Bezug zu AoC/einem anderen MMO betrachten.

Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## Deathsoull (18. August 2008)

hatte aoc! habs verkauft! und dem ichs verkauft hab der hats wieder vk! shice game! wieder ma geld ausn fenster gschmissn


----------



## Mister-Loki (18. August 2008)

Das Spiel hatte meines Wissens doch einen Beta test.
Wurde der nur benutzt um endlich an das Spiel zu kommen,
und n dickes Schwert raushängen zu lassen ?

Dann ist es doch nicht das Verschulden von FC. 

( Das kann man jetzt auf Betatests allgemein beziehen - Vor ein paar Jahren sah die Betaspieler-
gemeinschaft noch ganz anderst aus, und damals kamen auch fertige Spiele auf den Markt. )


----------



## Yiraja (18. August 2008)

omg aoc ist halt noch net fertig da kommt hoffentlich noch was ende aus mickey maus jeder der son müll spielen will solls tun und uns normale menschen net damit belästigen ich bin ja dafür das buffed aoc ausm programm nimmt


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2008)

Torador schrieb:


> Findest du es gut, dass es normal geworden zu sein scheint, dass immer mehr Spiele sehr verbuggt und unfertig auf den Markt kommen und man ein Vollpreisspiel + Monatsgebühren bezahlt, aber nur einen besseren Betatest bekommt? Ich meine, dass nicht alles perfekt läuft und vielleicht hier und da noch etwas nachgepatcht wird ist völlig normal, aber das etwas so fehlerhaft ist, dass man sich stellenweise fragt, wozu die ausführliche Betaphase war und groß angekündigte und beworbene Features schlichtweg fehlen?
> 
> Wie gesagt, bitte einmal vollkommen abstrakt, ohne Bezug zu AoC/einem anderen MMO betrachten.


Ja, eben genau das ist es, was uns diese MMO-Industrie glauben machen will. Nämlich dass es völlig normal ist, ein Spiel in einem verbuggten und potentiell geschäftsschädigenden Zustand zu releasen und dann immer nachzupatchen. Ich erinner mich noch an Spiele vor 10-14 Jahren, wo kaum einer Internet hatte, die liefen wie'n Fels in der Brandung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (18. August 2008)

Was wie oben schon erwähnt mit an den ausgesuchten Betatestern lag


----------



## Torador (18. August 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Was wie oben schon erwähnt mit an den ausgesuchten Betatestern lag



Da hast du sicher teilweise nicht unrecht, aber ich weigere mich den schwarzen Peter komplett an die Betatester weiterzureichen.

Der Trend zu sogenannten "Bananenprodukten" ist nicht nur bei PC-Spielen zu betrachten.

Ein anderes Beispiel: Ich benötigte vor einem halben Jahr ein neues Mainboard. Ich dachte mir, "ach nimmste eins von einem namenhaften Hersteller, kostet vielleicht ein bischen mehr, aber zahlt sich bestimmt durch weniger Probleme aus".
Gesagt, getan, es wurde das M3A von Asus. Schade nur, dass der bereitgestellte Treiber für Onboard-Lan Windows permanent zum Absturz brachte. Wenn man bei Google mal M3A und Lantreiber eingibt, stellt man fest, dass ich bei weitem nicht der einzige bin, der dieses Problem hatte. Aber denkt ihr, Asus hätte inzwischen einen neuen, funktionierenden Treiber veröffentlicht? Nix wars, so ist das Board jetzt wieder bei Asus und ich habe ein tadellos funktionierendes Board eines Konkurrenzherstellers.

Und genau das ist eben der Punkt, ich denke, dass man sich als Verbraucher eben nicht alles gefallen lassen darf.


----------



## Deathsoull (18. August 2008)

einfach scheiße geworden das game^^ was heult ihr rum


----------



## Lizard King (18. August 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Was wie oben schon erwähnt mit an den ausgesuchten Betatestern lag



du meinst an den Alpha testern, wenn ein Spiel in der (open)Beta noch solche groben Technische und Spielmechanische Schnitzer in den ersten Spielstunden aufzeigt wie AOC und eben auch bis zum Release noch eine NDA draufhält wie sollen dann die Leute sich angeregt fühlen tiefer in das Spiel einzutauchen um dort Fehler zu finden.
Ich selbst habe es nur mit viel Überwindung geschafft über Tortage hinnaus zu kommen um dann noch mehr Ernüchterung zu erleben.
Das einzigste was da ordentlich gestanden hat war das Grafikgerüst.

Und in den letzten Tagen der vor Release also in der Open Beta Phase wurde so oft an dem Spiel verschlimmbessert das ein spielen auf den Servern eh nicht mehr möglich war aufgrund der ständigen Server downtimes. Da merkte man das da versucht wurde auf den letzten Drücker nochmals alles einigermaßen zu "optimieren" ^^


----------



## Vampiry (18. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja nur WoW und kein AoC seh aber immer wieder diese sinnigen AoC Threads im Ticker.



Spiel es erstmal, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Recc (18. August 2008)

ich denke auch nicht das man auf einen spiel wie aoc lange rumreiten sollte .. einfach vergessen udn gut ist


----------



## Haudraufwienix (18. August 2008)

Nein AoC hatte und hat nicht so einen Start wie WoW.

Soviel bewusste Irreführung, Desinformation, ja man kann es nicht anders sagen "Lügen" hat man weder beo Blizzard noch meiner Kenntnis in dieser schmierigen Form sonstwo erlebt. 

Nie habe ich erlebt, dass eine Community dank der vorherigen Presse und Berichterstattung (die wenigen erlichen aber zerrissenen Vorabberichte mal ausgenommen) ein so anderes Spiel zum Start erwartet hat, als das, was dann tatsächlich vor ihen herbuggte.

Da geht es ja gar nicht drum, das macnhes nicht funktioniert. Vieles ist einfach de facto bis huete trotz Ankündigng gar nicht vorhanden. Viele Features wie Mounted Combat und Crafting verdienen ihren Namen nicht. Belagerungen sind absolut unspannende, unspielbare instanzierte Scharmützel ohne Charakter. 

Ein sog. PvP Patch soll die eigentlich angekündigten Features bringen. Er brignt aber nicht anderes als den altbekannten instanzierten PvP Grind. 
Unbalancing hon oder her, nicht mal die Talente in den Bäumen funktionieren ÜBERHAUPT. Man skillt nicht nach Sinn, sondern nachdem was überhaupt ne Reaktion zeigt nach dem anklicken.

Also jammern muss man wirklich nicht mehr, da gebe ich dem TE recht, aber vielmehr, weil es sich nicht lohtn zu jammern. Grund dafür gibt es genug. 
Ein harter Kern muss sich eben alles schön reden um die Investition zu verkraften.

FailCom hat in weiten Teilen und ganz gewiss in Sachen Kommunikation eklatant versagt.
Und hat nicht mal die Eier, jetzt transparent und offenmit der Community umzugehen.

Um auf weiteren Märlten erst mal noch fleissig "Opfer" ihrer Info-Politik zu rekrutieren (Russland).
Na herzlichen....


----------



## DerCalli (18. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja nur WoW und kein AoC seh aber immer wieder diese sinnigen AoC Threads im Ticker.
> 
> Jetzt will ich mich doch mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...







Also ich hab AOC schon in der Beta gespielt und danach in der PreOrder. Was FC da auf den Markt geschmissen hat ist eine absolute Frechheit gegenüber uns Kunden. Die letzten Tage kurz vor Ende der Beta haben mich bereits mehr als sekeptisch gestimmt. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Nach dem der "Es ist neu Bonus" verflogen war folgte Ernüchterung. Warum sollen wir uns mit fehlerhaften Produkt abfinden? Stell dir vor du holst dir ein Premiere-Abo und kannst von 40 Sendern nur 5 ansehen. Nimmst du das dann auch einfach hin und bezahlst deine Abo-Gebühren? Außerdem ist FC nicht grad Neuling was MMOs angeht zudem muss man das Rad nicht neu erfinden. WoW hats vor gemacht, gut geklaut ist besser als schlecht selber gemacht.

Btw, WoW war Blizzards erstes MMO. Wenn müsste man doch eher bei Blizz mal ein Auge zudrücken wegen anfänglicher Fehler als bei FC die schon Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet haben.


----------



## Firderis (18. August 2008)

Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> Nein AoC hatte und hat nicht so einen Start wie WoW.
> 
> Soviel bewusste Irreführung, Desinformation, ja man kann es nicht anders sagen "Lügen" hat man weder beo Blizzard noch meiner Kenntnis in dieser schmierigen Form sonstwo erlebt.


Will ja nichts sagen, aber bei WoW

a) stand selbst weit nach Release was von Spielerhäusern, die bald kommen
b) gab es angebliche Heldenklassen, welche es aber auch erst mit dem 2. AddOn nun endlich gibt (wobei, ist die neue Klasse wirklich eine "Heldenklasse"?)
c) waren einmal Belagerungswaffen angekündigt, wie auch weltoffenes PvP

Aber dies vergisst man natürlich mit der Zeit. Der Unterschied ist, dass WoW dies auch HEUTE noch nicht eingebaut hat, Jahre später. Bei AoC sprechen wir immer noch von Monaten, wir sind im Releasejahr.


Hauptsache bei den anderen war alles besser, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (18. August 2008)

warum sich die leute beschweren? die meisten werden es gespielt haben... sie haben es gekauft haben nicht das bekommen was auf der verpackung steht... somal erstes anzeichen von, hier läuft igend was nicht richtig... 
weiterhin was der TE nicht wissen kann weil er es nicht gespielt hat... viele sind sehr sehr sehr stark entäuscht von FC. die ersten 20 lvl haben allen spass gemacht und man spielt es gerne... aber wenn man vom betatestbereich (was nur diese Insel sein konnte) runterkommt ist das spiel auf einmal nur noch grosser müll... da fühlt man sich halt verarscht und lässt in solchen forum halt sein frust ab weil fc es am arsch vorbei geht wie ihr prokukt aussieht, ansonsten hätten sie es nicht so verkauft...

Ich bin entäuscht worden hab gottsei dank nur das spiel bezahlt und keinen weitern monat...




Kleingeister posten rechtschreibfehler bitte...


----------



## Hexacoatl (18. August 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> ich denke auch nicht das man auf einen spiel wie aoc lange rumreiten sollte .. einfach vergessen udn gut ist




Es einfach zu vergessen ist genau das Falsche, denn wenn wir uns das in diesem Maße gefallen lassen hat es für den Spielehersteller nur eine einzige wirkliche Aussage, nämlich das er das gleiche mit uns auch mit zuckünftigen Produkten machen kann. So würde eventuell die Städte als kostenpflichtiger Download für WAR erscheinen, oder eine Erweiterung von AoC würde schlampig hergestellt werden, da man ja weiss, das sich vorraussichtlich 70.000 Menschen das Spiel kaufen werden (d.H. sie geben so wenig wie möglich von der erwarteten Summe für die Herstellung aus, egal wieviel das auch sein mag, Gewinn lässt sich aus allem ziehen). Der Endverbraucher verkommt hierbei zur Statistischen Nullnummer mit nur einem Zweck, das zu kaufen was angeboten wird, ohne zu Fragen oder eine reale Entscheidung haben zu dürfen (frei nach dem Motto: "Möchtest Du den blauen oder den grünen Pulli anziehen wenn wir gleich rausgehen?"). Natürlich kann man argumentieren, das es immer die eigene Entscheidung ist ein Produkt zu kaufen, aber wo beginnt diese Entscheidung? Ist es die Werbung, Thematik oder auch Spielinhalte welche Euch dazu veranlassen ein Spiel zu kaufen? Es bleibt sich gleich, denn wer es zulässt das straff organisierte Firmen Ihre Vorteile dermaßen auf den Rücken der einzelnen Kunden ausnutzen um sich in unverschämter Manier damit zu bereichern macht sich, selbst durch ignoranz, schuldig.


Bei Funcom habe ich hingegen das Gefühl, das Sie bereits Ihre eigenen Kinder essen (dies soll einen Prozess umschreiben, der normalerweise bei großen Umwälzungen stattfindet, d.H. bevor eine Sache so richtig den Bach runter geht versuchen leitende Mitarbeiter noch alles um das Ruder herumzureissen, auch wenn es an die eigene Substanz geht). Das kann in der Schlussfolgerung nur bedeuten, das danach nur noch eine Abschreibung des Projektes folgen würde, verbunden mit der Tatsache, das mit allen Mittel die Geldmachinerie auf touren gebracht wird um möglichst effizient zu einem Abschluss zu kommen (das heißt nicht, das die Server dann abgechaltet werden, nur der Support und Anzahl der Server wird darunter leiden, genauso wie patches etc. (btw. das betreiben der Server kostet vergleichsweise wenig)).


----------



## Firderis (18. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> da fühlt man sich halt verarscht und lässt in solchen forum halt sein frust ab weil fc es am arsch vorbei geht wie ihr prokukt aussieht, ansonsten hätten sie es nicht so verkauft...


Natürlich hat Funcom grosses Interesse daran ihre Kunden zu enttäuschen...Das Aussehen ihres Produktes ist ja keine Enttäuschung, sondern mehr der fehlende Inhalt. Und es scheint so, als wäre Funcom gegen Ende entweder das Geld oder die Zeit ausgegangen, oder beides. Oder aber sie hatten nicht den Mut nochmals zu verschieben, aufgrund der Konkurrenzsituation. Sei es wie es ist, Funcom ist sicherlich nicht zufrieden wie sich ihr eigenes Spiel (auch in der Öffentlichkeit) präsentiert. Würden wir von einem Singleplayer sprechen, so könnte ich Dein Posting noch halbwegs verstehen. MMOs werden aber erst mit den Abos wirtschaftlich, dies weiss auch Funcom.


Aber egal, jeder denkt anders


----------



## Skelettron (18. August 2008)

@Firderis hey AOC hat 1,2mio vorbestellungen 800k verkaufteboxen und nur noch 400k aktive accounts und fallent... (WAR / WOTLK steht vor der tür) 

und jetzt der vergleich Wieviele 10mio aktive accounts und steigent... fiese machenschaften... alle verschwören sich...

WOW hat eine andere ausgangslage... sie haben mmo erst massentauglich gemacht und nun will funcom ein stück kuchen abhaben, dafür muss man aber ein produkt liefern das dem heutigen platzhirsch gefährlich werden kann (um die kunden abzuwerben) aber nackte titten und spritzendes blut kann es auf dauer nicht bringen... mehr ist im spiel leider nicht drin. wow und aoc kannman nicht vergleichen da aoc gerade mal in der Kreisliga spielt und wow in der 1ten bundsliga... so denn cu


----------



## Brummbör (18. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja nur WoW und kein AoC seh aber immer wieder diese sinnigen AoC Threads im Ticker.



Lvl nen char bis 80, schau dir den stand an und ich glaube du wirst die meisten verstehen. 
Allein der zustand des PVP (und PVP war der hauptgrund für viele AoC zu spielen) ist eine einzige katastrophe.

@Firderis
es funktionieren ja nichtmal die werte auf dem equip richtig. allein das sagt alles über den zustand des spiels.


----------



## Firderis (18. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> @Firderis hey AOC hat 1,2mio vorbestellungen 800k verkaufteboxen und nur noch 400k aktive accounts und fallent... (WAR / WOTLK steht vor der tür)
> 
> und jetzt der vergleich Wieviele 10mio aktive accounts und steigent... fiese machenschaften... alle verschwören sich...


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Ich ging auf den plakativen Teil Deines Postings ein, in welchem es angeblich Funcom egal sei in welchem Zustand ihr Produkt ist. Und der ist nun wirklich kompletter Unsinn, so leid es mir tut. Lies Dir dazu die Quartalsberichte von ihnen durch und beschäftige Dich ein wenig mit Marktwirtschaft, Funcom schneidet sich höchst ungern ins eigene Fleisch.



> WOW hat eine andere ausgangslage... sie haben mmo erst massentauglich gemacht und nun will funcom ein stück kuchen abhaben, dafür muss man aber ein produkt liefern das dem heutigen platzhirsch gefährlich werden kann (um die kunden abzuwerben) aber nackte titten und spritzendes blut kann es auf dauer nicht bringen... mehr ist im spiel leider nicht drin. wow und aoc kannman nicht vergleichen da aoc gerade mal in der Kreisliga spielt und wow in der 1ten bundsliga... so denn cu


Ah, und deshalb hat natürlich Blizzard das Recht Ankündigungen nicht einzuhalten, aber Funcom darf dies nicht? Doch, dies erklärt mir selbstverständlich alles. Tut mir leid, aber bitte denk doch ein wenig weiter als nur den Tellerrand. Du behauptest etwas, es fehlt Dir an Beweisen und dann kommst Du mit anderen Nebensätzen, welche ablenken sollen. In dem Sinne ist eine Diskussion ansich Zeitverschwendung, der Titel des Topics wird ad absurdum geführt und ich bin mal wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Brummbär
Während des US-Releases von WoW gab es nicht einmal Talente, welche funktionierten. Falls sie überhaupt eingebaut waren (was bei einigen Klassen, beispielsweise dem Paladin, nicht der Fall war). Aber richtig, anderswo ist das Gras immer grüner...


----------



## abszu (18. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Ich ging auf den plakativen Teil Deines Postings ein, in welchem es angeblich Funcom egal sei in welchem Zustand ihr Produkt ist. Und der ist nun wirklich kompletter Unsinn, so leid es mir tut. Lies Dir dazu die Quartalsberichte von ihnen durch und beschäftige Dich ein wenig mit Marktwirtschaft, Funcom schneidet sich höchst ungern ins eigene Fleisch.
> 
> 
> Ah, und deshalb hat natürlich Blizzard das Recht Ankündigungen nicht einzuhalten, aber Funcom darf dies nicht? Doch, dies erklärt mir selbstverständlich alles. Tut mir leid, aber bitte denk doch ein wenig weiter als nur den Tellerrand. Du behauptest etwas, es fehlt Dir an Beweisen und dann kommst Du mit anderen Nebensätzen, welche ablenken sollen. In dem Sinne ist eine Diskussion ansich Zeitverschwendung, der Titel des Topics wird ad absurdum geführt und ich bin mal wieder weg
> ...



Und hier sind sie wieder, diese "Aber WoW damals..."-Sprüche. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß hier genau das gemacht wird, was begeisterte AoCler sonst anderen immer vorwerfen, nämlich Hörensagen und Übertreibungen, bleibt eine Tatsache unanfechtbar: AoC steht 2008 im Regal, neben WoW auf dem Stand von 2008, beide wollen die Käufer von heute! Ergo MUSS man beide auf dem aktuellen(!) Stand vergleichen - niemand wird sich WoW heute kaufen und erstmal auf den Stand von Ende 2004 downgraden!


----------



## Firderis (18. August 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß hier genau das gemacht wird, was begeisterte AoCler sonst anderen immer vorwerfen, nämlich Hörensagen und Übertreibungen


Hmm, interessant. Plötzlich ist es Hörensagen und Übertreibung. Ich müsste mich schon arg täuschen, denn ich war bei WoW mehr oder weniger von Anfang an dabei. Auch als Fanseitenmitarbeiter in den diversen Betas. Deshalb lehne ich mich einmal so weit aus dem Fenster und schreibe, wie ich es in Erinnerung haben. "Hörensagen" gehört nicht dazu, nur eigene Erinnerungen.  



> AoC steht 2008 im Regal, neben WoW auf dem Stand von 2008, beide wollen die Käufer von heute! Ergo MUSS man beide auf dem aktuellen(!) Stand vergleichen - niemand wird sich WoW heute kaufen und erstmal auf den Stand von Ende 2004 downgraden!


Gleichzeitig ist es Tatsache, dass sich KEIN neues MMO, welches noch erscheinen wird, mit dem WoW von heute messen kann. Wie soll dies auch gehen? Während WoW sich weiterentwickelt sollen die Firmen, welche an neuen MMOs werkeln, wieder beim Content aufholen und nochmals später releasen? Und dann wieder WoW hinterherhinken, da Blizzard erneut irgendein T-X-Set mit drei neuen Instanzen rausgehauen hat, oder wie? WoW hatte NACH Release Zeit sich 4 Jahre weiterzuentwickeln, die MMOs welche erscheinen haben diese Zeit nicht. So man überhaupt MMOs miteinander vergleichen will, muss man sie ab Release in Jahren vergleichen, nicht das eine weit nach Release, das andere frisch von der Taufe.

Aber wie schrieb ich bereits? Jeder wie er will...


----------



## LunaHexe (18. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Das Spiel soll Euch Spass machen oder? Dann helft lieber mit. Spielt derweil was anderes hoch bis ...


Genau !

Da gibt es Kunden die fühlen sich von einem Anbieter getäuscht und dann sollen nicht nur darauf verzichten ihren Unmut kund zu tun, sondern auch noch Ihr Abonnement verlängern



Karius schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel wirklich so schlecht? Dann hört auf.


Und das möglichst heimlich still und leise damit es keiner hört und auch keinen stört



Karius schrieb:


> Zumindest habe ich in meinem Umfeld nur positives gehört. Es soll richtig Laune machen und eine super Abwechslung zu WoW sein.


Und weil es so toll ist und jeder nur gutes spricht hast Du auch darauf verzichtet es Dir zu holen, nicht ?



Karius schrieb:


> Klar fehlt Content und es ist buggy, ... zu Anfang aber was erwartet ihr bitte?


War ja auch nicht abzusehen daß 800 Quest vielleicht ein bisschen wenig sind, nicht wahr ? Da wurden die armen Entwickler auch völlig überrascht.

Und für 20 Mio US$ im Quartal muss man ja auch keine ausreichende Gegenleistung bieten oder ?




Karius schrieb:


> Das war mein bescheidener Beitrag ...


Bescheiden ... ja so sehe ich das auch, da stimme ich Dir jetzt auch zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luna


----------



## Megaira (18. August 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ich kann bestimmt nicht für alle reden, aber ich denke ich kann für einige Mitsprechen wenn ich folgendes sage:
> 
> Sicher ist die Art wie manche abfahren nicht in Ordnung aber, wenn ich was zu monieren habe dann tu ich das und lass mir auch von Dir den Mund nicht verbieten! Und ich lass mir auch nicht vorschreiben wie ich das Spiel zu spielen hab, und wann ich besser damit aufhören sollte, das kann ich selbst entscheiden. Ob Dir das passt oder nicht kann letztendlich jedem egal sein. Ob Dir das jetzt schmeckt oder nicht, ist Tatsache!



Stimme dir absolut zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt mehr als genug negativ Threads, aber es tut einem auch mega gut Dampf abzulassen, wenn irgendwas Shit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß Meg


----------



## Firderis (18. August 2008)

Ach ja, da es mich gerade selbst interessiert hat, hier eine Newsmeldung damals kurz vor WoW-US-Release:

*Both Player Housing and Guild Halls will be implemented as soon as possible after release.*

Doch, doch, auch vier Jahre nach Release kann immer noch "as soon as possible after release" heissen. Wie auch das das Feature unkommentiert plötzlich ganz von der Liste verschwand, obwohl es eine mittlere Ewigkeit bei "nächstem Patch" und schliesslich "baldige Patchs" stand. 

Und betreffend Heldenklassen:
*
Although I can not give you any specific details about the Hero classes, the team is still planning to have them available for the release of World of Warcraft. As we move forward into the end-game of beta testing, testers will most likely have the opportunity to see what the team has in store for the various Hero classes.*



Dies nur als Beispiel, da WoW durch einen Schreiberling als gutes Beispiel gegen Funcom benutzt wurde. Mir liegt nichts daran WoW oder Blizzard schlecht zu machen (dafür ist WoW heute zu ausgereift und gut), aber so konnte ich die Aussage auch nicht stehen lassen.


"Hörensagen"....das ich nicht lache...


----------



## Brummbör (18. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> @Brummbär
> Während des US-Releases von WoW gab es nicht einmal Talente, welche funktionierten. Falls sie überhaupt eingebaut waren (was bei einigen Klassen, beispielsweise dem Paladin, nicht der Fall war). Aber richtig, anderswo ist das Gras immer grüner...



und wo genau in meinem post hab ich was von wow geschrieben? hier gehts um AoC. dafür hab ich mein geld ausgegeben.


----------



## Torador (18. August 2008)

Wenn ich mich einmal kurz selbst zitieren darf:



Torador schrieb:


> Lösen wir diese doch einmal vollkomen vom AoC, von unpassenden Vergleichen zu WoW und zu allen anderen MMOs.
> 
> Findest du es gut, dass es normal geworden zu sein scheint, dass immer mehr Spiele sehr verbuggt und unfertig auf den Markt kommen und man ein Vollpreisspiel + Monatsgebühren bezahlt, aber nur einen besseren Betatest bekommt? Ich meine, dass nicht alles perfekt läuft und vielleicht hier und da noch etwas nachgepatcht wird ist völlig normal, aber das etwas so fehlerhaft ist, dass man sich stellenweise fragt, wozu die ausführliche Betaphase war und groß angekündigte und beworbene Features schlichtweg fehlen?
> 
> ...




Warum muss denn immer alles verglichen werden? AoC würde kein Stück besser durch die Tatsache, dass WoW auch nicht fertiger war (was ich so 1:1 nicht unterschreiben würde)

Aber es geht eben nicht darum ob WoW oder AoC besser ist, sondern dass es eine Unverschämtheit ist, was viele Firmen (und damit meine ich NICHT nur Funcom) mit ihren Kunden veranstalten und man sich als Verbrauchen deutlicher zur Wehr setzen sollte.


----------



## Firderis (18. August 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> und wo genau in meinem post hab ich was von wow geschrieben?


Es ging um den Zustand des Spiels. Und WoW wurde kurz davor von einem anderen Schreiberling ins Spiel gebracht. Da war der Zusammenhang für mich als Gegenargument gegeben, indem ich ein ähnliches Beispiel aus WoW aufführte. Falls ich Dich damit in irgendein Schema gepresst haben sollte oder Dich verwirrt habe, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen

@Torrador
Normalerweise hättest Du meine volle Unterstützung. Doch muss ich gestehen, irgendwie kann es nicht klappen. Man kann nicht immer noch komplexere Software erwarten und dies gleichzeitig als fehlerfrei erhoffen. Ansonsten würden wir uns in Budgetzahlen bewegen, welche fast kein Softwarehaus mehr stemmen kann. Ausserdem wäre das Produkt selber bis Release veraltert, bis da der letzte Bug weg wäre vergehen Monate und Jahre.

Alles was man machen kann ist der Release selbst meiden und ein halbes Jahr später einsteigen. Allerdings würden dann MMOs überhaupt nicht mehr programmiert werden, leider...Bei AoC fehlt vor allem der Endcontent, und Funcom war leider nicht so schlau die Levelzeit so anzupassen, dass dies nicht dem Durchschnittsspieler auffällt. Hätten sie die Levelkurve nicht so übertrieben, so wären heute die meisten noch ohne 80er. Jedoch...da würde es mehr Quests benötigen usw. Anders gesagt: Funcom hat sich vermutlich selbst mit einigen Dingen übernommen und ihr Zeitplan geriet durcheinander


----------



## acidbeat (18. August 2008)

@Threadersteller . 

Ich hab noch nie in sonem healthread geschrieben , aber leider haben die darin alle recht . Account ist gekündigt und ich spiel das wo du spielst und ja ich habe da auch scho viel erlebt und erlebe es immer noch . Aber was FC sich da erlaubt und erlaubt hat in den 1. 3 monaten ist leider wirklich Klagereif . PvP-Patch wurdee für juni angeköndigt , dann wurde gesagt anfang Juli , jetz ists bald August vorbei . Ich glaube in WoW warten wir ja auch noch auf so paar Sachen , aber gut .... ich heul ma net weiter und reicht Kaffee für die leute und kein käse zum Wein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (18. August 2008)

hallo heute damals... lebe mal in der Gegenward. Ausserdem hat Blizz angekündigt das sie das nicht mehr in das spiel implentieren wollen, und wenn sie es machen wollen würden sie es bekannt geben... aber zurück du vergleichst wow beim start 2004 und aoc beim start 2008. ist das nicht bischen komisch? alleine die technische entwicklung in den 4 jahren... und aoc macht immer noch die gleichen fehler wie andere vor 4 jahren? obwohl ihre konkurens es ihnen vormacht... wie es zulaufen hat und sie haben schonmal ein mmo rausgebracht... und wissen immer noch nicht wie das richtig geht? also fanboy hör mal auf rum zu flamen und schau selber mal über dein tellerrand... selbst eq und eq2 hat es besser gemacht und das ist noch älter als wow und necron und neocron 2 erst... hdro wollen wir mal erst garnicht erwähnen das war nämlich auch besser gestartet als aoc...


----------



## Brummbör (18. August 2008)

@ firderis
es ging mir nur darum dass mir andere spiele ziemlich egal sind im moment. und ich kann die ewigen vergleiche nicht mehr sehen.
Ich hab mich bei AoC auf schönes PVP gefreud und wurde enttäuscht. wenn das wenigstens halbwegs funktionieren würde wären mir bugs endcontent und co ziemlich egal. nur kommts mir langsam wirklich so vor, dass selbst FC noch keine ahnung hat wie die umsetzung ausschauen könnte. irgendwo in den 5 jahren entwicklung muss sich doch jemand darüber gedanken gemacht haben sollte man meinen. in den ganzen patch news kann ich aber nur blabla lesen. kein plan wann, kein plan wie, wartet halt noch mal und zahlt schön weiter. naja acc erstmal gekündigt und bis weihnachten warten wie sich AoC und WAR bis dahin entwickeln.


----------



## Firderis (18. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> hallo heute damals... lebe mal in der Gegenward. Ausserdem hat Blizz angekündigt das sie das nicht mehr in das spiel implentieren wollen, und wenn sie es machen wollen würden sie es bekannt geben... aber zurück du vergleichst wow beim start 2004 und aoc beim start 2008. ist das nicht bischen komisch? alleine die technische entwicklung in den 4 jahren... und aoc macht immer noch die gleichen fehler wie andere vor 4 jahren? obwohl ihre konkurens es ihnen vormacht... wie es zulaufen hat und sie haben schonmal ein mmo rausgebracht... und wissen immer noch nicht wie das richtig geht? also fanboy hör mal auf rum zu flamen und schau selber mal über dein tellerrand...


Ich habe nicht das Gefühl zu flamen, sollte Dir dies so vorkommen so wäre das nicht das Ziel gewesen.

Technischer Fortschritt? Dies zeigt sich vor allem in der Grafik. Die Spielmechaniken hatten viele MMOs erst Jahre nach Release eingebaut. Kein MMO, welches ich kenne und gespielt habe, kann man heute noch mit jenem der Releasetage vergleichen. Und da möchtest Du gerne altgestandene MMOs mit neuen in direkter Konkurrenzsituation vergleichen? Wie stellst Du dies bitte vor? Soll AoC (oder WAR, oder welches MMO auch immer) etwa 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit investieren? Soviel haben die meisten derzeitigen MMOs auf dem Buckel, rechnet man ihre Entwicklungszeit nach Release dazu. Dann müsste AoC eigentlich erst in Jahren erscheinen, wobei, wie bereits erwähnt, sich bis dahin auch die derzeitigen MMOs weiter entwickeln und dann logischerweise auch AoC erneut nachziehen müsste. Eine endlose Spirale.

Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln ab den Erwartungen heutige MMOs direkt mit den derzeitigen MMOs in Konkurrenz zu sehen was den Umfang betrifft. Natürlich ist AoC derzeit keine Spieleperle was den Inhalt anbelangt. Und ebenso ist es enttäuschend wie Funcom an die Sache herangeht. Aber wer von AoC bei Release den Umfang von älteren MMOs erwartet, der muss zwangsläufig noch stärker enttäuscht sein. Jedoch sollte sich der Betreffende an der eigenen Nase nehmen, mit ein wenig logischem Nachdenken sollte doch jeder verstehen, dass sich kein neues MMO mit den alten MMOs, was Umfang und Technik betrifft, direkt messen kann. Es sei denn die Entwicklungszeit beträgt mindestens 10 Jahre...

Anders sieht es bei Werbeversprechungen aus, doch da komme ich gleich dazu:


@Brummbör
Der fehlende PvP-Inhalt in AoC wird sicherlich noch lange Nachwirkungen haben. Es war für viele ein Grund zu AoC zu gehen, und in dem Punkt ist das Spiel noch in der Alphaphase. Und ausgerechnet der Punkt wurde auch von Funcom so stark beworben. In dem Sinne ist die Kritik völlig berechtigt und hausgemacht. Schade ansich um die wirklich vielen anderen netten Dinge, welche durchaus Spass gemacht haben


----------



## Hexacoatl (18. August 2008)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das Electronic Arts, oder wie ich zu sagen pflege, Electronic Markets hieraus etwas lernt, nämlich das diese Community mit der Sie das machen mit sichwerheit nicht die letzte sein wird, siehe WAR.


----------



## La Saint (18. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig ist es Tatsache, dass sich KEIN neues MMO, welches noch erscheinen wird, mit dem WoW von heute messen kann. Wie soll dies auch gehen? Während WoW sich weiterentwickelt sollen die Firmen, welche an neuen MMOs werkeln, wieder beim Content aufholen und nochmals später releasen? Und dann wieder WoW hinterherhinken, ...



Hört, hört!

Vergleichen wir mal ein beliebiges Alternatives Online Game, nennen wir es einfach AoG, mit WoW. Hier will ich mal zeigen was passiert, wenn beide Spiele gleichzeitig weiterentwickelt werden.

WoW:.hat ein funktionierendes Postsystem
AoG:...Postsystem arbeitet unzuverlässig, stürzt ab und frißt Items, die GMs ignorieren das

Erste Stufe der Weiterentwicklung:

WoW:.hat ein gut funktionierendes Postsystem
AoG:...Postsystem arbeitet unzuverlässig und frißt Items, die GMs ignorieren das

Nächste Stufe der Weiterentwicklung:

WoW:.hat ein perfekt funktionierendes Postsystem
AoG:...Postsystem arbeitet unzuverlässig und die GMs ignorieren das

usw. usw.

Wie man sieht, hat AoG keine Chance jemals vernünftig ingame Items von Char A nach Char B zu transportieren, da es WoW immer hinterherhinken wird. AoG sollte das Postsystem von vornherein weglassen. Oder besser, AoG sollte erst garnicht released werden. Was will man schon mit einem MMO ohne Postsystem? ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Tikume (18. August 2008)

La schrieb:


> Was will man schon mit einem MMO ohne Postsystem? ^^



Es gibt viele hervorragende MMO's ohne Postsystem. Die haben z.B. auch sowas wie Housing dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wrongfifty (18. August 2008)

Ihr habt recht wenn ihr schreibt bei WoW fehlte am Anfang auch einiges.Ja ich gebe euch allen recht,aber es hatte bei Realese genug andere Inhalte um die Leute zuhalten.Das wars denn schon von mir und viel Spass noch beim Spiel eurer Wahl.


----------



## Gutebesserung (18. August 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das ich anders als der Themen Ersteller AoC gespielt habe. 
Die ersten 20 LvL waren einfach Klasse. Habe mich echt in das Spiel einfühlen können und es war einfach mal nett was anderes als WoW zu spielen. Bin zwar absolut kein Fan von zuviel Blut, aber in diesem Spiel hat es einfach gepasst. 
Dann bin ich von der Insel gekommen und in den Horror geraten. Es hat einfach kein Spielgefühl mehr rüber gebracht und mich einfach gelangweilt. Bugs, ziemlich schlecht funkzionierender Support und wenig Innovationen sind einfach nicht einige Minuspunkte die deutlich auffallen. 
Klar kann man sagen das sich alle das hier nur schlecht reden, aber auf der anderen Seite muss man auch überdenken, woher das kommt. Es ist was faul im Staate AoC, wenn es nicht nur eine Einzelmeinung ist, dass das Spiel ihnen nicht gefällt.


----------



## clljana (18. August 2008)

Ich kann einfach nur sagen alle die sagen (Ach so ein Scheiß Spiel , oder Ähnliches ) Sind die leute die mit MMOPRGS nichts am Hut haben nicht einmal ein Bischen Gespielt haben weder das Max lvl erreicht haben oder sonst was , und dann hier ein auf Terror machen , ich sage selten was zu denn Flame Themen aber ich muss einfach sagen ich Spiele Lieber ein Spiel was verbessert wird als ein Spiel was Fertig auf denn Markt kommt , weil dann kann ich nichts mehr erwarten last euch das mal durch denn Kopf gehen , und ich Habe mir auch Age of Conan geholt und Spiele es immer noch und habe meine WOW Account verkauft , ich kann auch kein BUG entdecken bei AOC da sind nur Selten Leute welche wirklich ein BUG haben aber nicht alle deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht warum jeder dazu was sagen muss , ich Spiele AOC auch nur noch bis Warhammer kommt aber bis dahin habe ich eine Menge Spaß mit .


Achso und was ich noch sagen wollte , wo AOC noch nicht drausen war , waren doch alle so begeistert wegen denn  Brüsten und vielen Blut und nacke haut , aber jetzt wo AOC drausen ist schreiben die Leute warum auch immer das Gegenteil im Forum das Funcom damit nur lockt , wenn sie das machen würden und ein Spiel was nur aus Blut und Nackte auf denn markt bringen und einer kauft dann sollte er sich doch Schämen ^^ , ich sehe in AOC Viel mehr als nur das . Ich habe mein Spaß ich möchte auch nicht das ich das Spiel Jahre lang muss . Ich spiele es noch bis zum 18ten bis ich mir dann Warhammer kaufe , und bis dahin erfüllt es sein Zweck bei mir . 

Mfg


----------



## Morguz (18. August 2008)

Kurze Frage,glaubt ihr das eure posts von funcom bei buffed gelesen werden? Glaubt ihr,dass wenn hier leute die von aoc enttäuscht sind threads an andere enttäuschte aoc spieler (oder auch ehemalige) schreiben,irgendwelche auswirkungen darauf hat wie sich das spiel entwickeln wird? Meiner Meinung nach sind sämtliche threads die schon 600 mal bei buffed vorzufinden sind völlig nutzlos und ebenso die antworten.Wenn euch ein Spiel nicht gefällt dann spielt es nicht,Und wenn ihr etwas ansprechen wollt wovon auch Funcom etwas mitbekommen soll,dann postet es doch ins offizielle aoc forum,denn da sind die chancen das es von den Machern gelsen wird viel größer (wobei solche threads höchstwarscheinlich zu genüge in dem forum sind).Doch für die jenigen die noch vernünftige sachen zu aoc in diesem Forum finden wollen ist es einfach nur ätzend hunderte von weinthreads durchzusuchen um mal ein normales Thema zu finden.


----------



## Sashael (18. August 2008)

Ja, Housing und Heldenklassen waren lange Zeit angekündigt und wurden nicht geliefert. Frechheit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ABER ...

Housing und Heldenklassen wären die Krokantstreusel auf der Kirsche auf der Sahne auf dem exotischen Obst auf dem Eis gewesen.
Und bei AoC fehlt bereits das Obst ...

Das miteinander zu vergleichen ist ziemlich dämlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (18. August 2008)

Morguz schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,glaubt ihr das eure posts von funcom bei buffed gelesen werden? Glaubt ihr,dass wenn hier leute die von aoc enttäuscht sind threads an andere enttäuschte aoc spieler (oder auch ehemalige) schreiben,irgendwelche auswirkungen darauf hat wie sich das spiel entwickeln wird? Meiner Meinung nach sind sämtliche threads die schon 600 mal bei buffed vorzufinden sind völlig nutzlos und ebenso die antworten.Wenn euch ein Spiel nicht gefällt dann spielt es nicht,Und wenn ihr etwas ansprechen wollt wovon auch Funcom etwas mitbekommen soll,dann postet es doch ins offizielle aoc forum,denn da sind die chancen das es von den Machern gelsen wird viel größer (wobei solche threads höchstwarscheinlich zu genüge in dem forum sind).Doch für die jenigen die noch vernünftige sachen zu aoc in diesem Forum finden wollen ist es einfach nur ätzend hunderte von weinthreads durchzusuchen um mal ein normales Thema zu finden.



glaubst du dein post ändert was? er ist genauso sinnvoll wie der rest


----------



## Kriegsratte (18. August 2008)

Also ich muss mich jetzt hier auch mal zu Wort melden.....keiner kann mir sagen das ihr nicht süchtig nach WoW seid,ihr seid ALLE an WoW hängengeblieben das ihr nichts anderes sehen,hören,schreiben wollt....AoC ist ein verdammt gutes Spiel,wenn ich es auch noch nicht angetestet habe,weil die hardwareanforderungen für mein Pc einfach zuviel sind.

Euch kann man es einfach nicht recht machen....WoW ist kacke für euch und der rest der Games ist ebenfalls kacke

Wenn ihr alles schlecht redet dann geht bitte zum Arzt und lässt euch untersuchen,das ist nähmlich ne unheilbare Krankheit was ihr hier von euch gibt











The WAR is coming!!!


----------



## Brummbör (18. August 2008)

woher weisst du wie ein spiel ist ohne es getestet zu haben?


----------



## Dradka (18. August 2008)

Ahja Kriegsratte du bewertest ein Spiel anhand von Werbung und sagst die Meinung der Spieler sei schwachsinn ich denke... ich hoffe mal das das nicht ernst gemeint war

Wobei ich teilweise nicht ganz verstehe was du damit sagen willst


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. August 2008)

Kriegsratte schrieb:


> Also ich muss mich jetzt hier auch mal zu Wort melden.....



Das ist doch ironisch gemeint was du hier geschrieben hast, oder? 

*vor mich hinbrabbel*...ja, das muß einfach ironisch gemeint sein, eine andere vernünftige Erklärung kann es für so einen Post sonst nicht geben....


----------



## Pacster (19. August 2008)

Kriegsratte schrieb:


> AoC ist ein verdammt gutes Spiel,wenn ich es auch noch nicht angetestet habe,weil die hardwareanforderungen für mein Pc einfach zuviel sind.




Da geht gerade mein Weltbild flöten. Als ich hörte das die Amerikaner noch Monate nach dem Krieg daran glaubten das Saddam Interkontinentalraketen mit Atomsprengköpfen besaß und außerdem direkt mit 9/11 und OBL in Verbindung stand...dachte ich:"Only in the USA". Du beweist mir allerdings das auch hier Leute selbst dann noch an Propaganda glauben wenn die Realität sie seit Monaten eingeholt haben sollte...

So lange es Leute wie dich gibt, werden Spieleschmieden wie Funcom unfertige Spiele abliefern und daran gut verdienen...Gratulation.


----------



## Kaobaan (19. August 2008)

Am Anfang haben mich diese Whinethreads auch extremst gestört. Ich war auch der Meinung...komm gib den Jungs noch ein bissl Zeit das Spiel hinzubiegen, kein Spiel ist von anfang an perfekt...Alla hopp hol noch ne Gamecard...vllt kommt der versprochene Content bald, vieleicht hören die Abstürze mit dem nächsten Patch auf...
Wochenlang ging das so bei mir.
Irgendwann hatte ich die Vertrösterei satt. Als wieder so ein Wischiwaschi Patch kam, hab ich Funcom den imaginären Stinkefinger gezeigt und mein kürzlich eingerichtetes Monatsabo wieder gekündigt. Ganz ehrlich...zahlender Betatester wollt ich nie sein. 
Es ist ganz klar, das ein so Umfangreiches MMO nie 100% Bugfrei an den Start gehen kann, dass erwarte ich auch nicht, aber in der heutigen Zeit, muss ein Spiel eine gewisse "Grundreife" vorweisen. Die Techniken dafür sind vorhanden. Wenn man diese nicht nutzt, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn einem die Kunden scharenweise davonlaufen. AOC ist meines erachtens nie für einen Release bereit gewesen, aber man wollte wohl Shareholders Darling sein und hat das Spiel, so unfertig wie es war, auf die Menscheit losgelassen.
Anstelle das Funcom nun hergeht und eine vernünftige Patchagenda ausarbeitet, wird geflickschustert. Anstelle das Crashbugs gefixt werden, wird erstmal geprüft, ob auch alle Brücken sich richtig "anhören" Schliesslich ist es untragbar, dass man anstelle knarrender Holzbalken nur geplätscher hört wenn man drüberläuft. 
Ich vermute, dass Funcom atm stark mit Personalfluktuation zu kämpfen hat. So wie die "Patches" rauströpfeln kann das gar nicht anders sein...ständig werden Patches unter dem Deckmäntelchen der QA verschoben. Klar...wie muss man sich erst als kleiner Salaryman fühlen wenn schon der König Kunde so verarscht wird. 
Aber Hauptsache der Quartalsbericht stimmt.

persönliches Fazit:
AOC ist tot...Es lebe der (Lich)king


wir sehen uns in Northrend^^
mfg
Kao


----------



## LunaHexe (19. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln ab den Erwartungen heutige MMOs direkt mit den derzeitigen MMOs in Konkurrenz zu sehen was den Umfang betrifft. ...


Menschen vergleichen aber nun einmal ... Autos, Brötchen, Computer, selbst Lebensgefährten ...

Die Erwartungshaltungen die wir sehen sind die Erwartungen daß Auto A genauso gut ist wie Auto B - auch wenn Auto B Baujahr 2000 und Auto A Baujahr 2008 ist. Das ist nur ein Indiz dafür daß dieser Markt aus seiner Nerd-Nische herausgekommen ist und massenmarkttauglich geworden ist.

Bananen-Produkte die erst 10 Jahre beim Kunden reifen sind einfach nicht mehr verkäuflich (oder nur mit entsprechenden Folgen). Natürlich macht das die Herstellung eines solchen Produktes aufwendiger. Das halte ich aber auch gerechtfertigt. Vor 10 Jahren konnte man auch keine 20 Mio US$ im Quartal mit einem solchen Produkt verdienen.

Luna


----------



## Evereve (19. August 2008)

Ich habe wow mit Release angefangen und ja, es war anfangs auch buggy. 
Aber da wurde nachgepatcht und irgendwann lief das game rund. Meine Freundin fing ca zwei Monate später an und als wir uns kürzlich unterhielten, meinte sie, da war von den bugs und Problemen eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu merken. 

AOC ist nun knapp drei Monate raus. Was sich wirklich deutlich gebessert hat ist die Serverstabilität. Auch arbeiten sie immer wieder an buggy Quests.
Das große Problem ist nur: wird ein Bug/Problem behoben, tauchen gleichzeitig ein Haufen neue auf. 
Fixt man ein Quest, sind auf einmal drei andere kaputt, die vorher gingen. 
Hin und wieder kommen dann Notfallaktionen wie zB beim HOX, wo einfach die Stats auf Kleidung nicht mehr angerechnet werden, weil der Char sonst zu imba wird o.O
Es gibt kleine Bugs, die sind eher lustig. Kürzlich mein Questfortschritt: Töte 8 Wölfe, Fortschritt: 1/10" 
Andere hingegen sind nur nervig, ich bekomm ein neues Quest, Questtext trotz deutscher Version komplett Englisch. Bei der Questanzeige stand nur 0/0, irgendwas sollte ich also töten, sammeln, was weis ich, aus dem Questtext wird man auch nicht schlau. Gut, rausgeschmissen, nächstes Quest, ich soll Mobs töten um nen Schlüssel zu finden. Nach ner Std flüstert mich einer an, ob ich auch erfolglos farme. Nach nem Blick ins Forum stellte sich raus, Quest ist seit Anfang August buggy. Die Quests sind eh teilweise sehr rar und dann kann man ständig verbuggte rausschmeissen und mit Grinden überbrücken. 
Dann die bekannten memory leaks, die man zu Beginn auf die Spieler schieben wollte bis man doch einräumte, dass es wohl eher von der Firma verbockt wurde. 
Das ist eine tolle Sache, man geht in eine Instanz, auf einmal hauts einen raus und er kann erst mal das Repairprogramm oder wie sich das schimpft starten und ist mal für ne halbe Std weg. Auf diese Weise sind mir schon viele Instanzengruppen zerfallen.

Funcom muss wirklich langsam gucken, dass sie die Kurve kriegen. Zu Beginn beschwert sich ein erfahrener Spieler nicht über Lags und Bugs, aber nach drei Monaten sollte langsam eine deutliche Besserung erkenntlich sein.


----------



## Ronma (19. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> *Ich spiel ja nur WoW und kein AoC *seh aber immer wieder diese sinnigen AoC Threads im Ticker.
> 
> Jetzt will ich mich doch mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> Spieler wie die Threadersteller dieser diversen sinnloswhine Threads sind es die ein Spiel total kaputt machen.



Halten wir mal 2 Punkte fest:

Punkt a) Der Thread heißt: "Hört auf zu jammern"
Punkt b) Du hast laut deiner Angabe keinen Plan von AoC...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: Was für eine tolles Diskussionsbasis, geschweigedenn ein Grund um überhaupt hier Forderungen zu stellen, oder Leute, die diesen Software Müll von Funcom nicht mehr sehen können, als Whiner zu betiteln...

Aber naja... immerhin mal was neues...

Diesmal meckert nicht jemand, der AoC nich gespielt hat, über AoC... Nein...
Diesmal meckert jemand, der AoC nich gespielt hat über Leute, die AoC gespielt haben und völlig zurecht darüber sauer sind, 50 Euro für so einen Alphaversionsschrott ausgegeben zu haben!

Ist sie nich erfrischend diese (wie soll man das bei so viel Schwachsinn positiv ausdrücken? Hm?...) Inovation?

Hast du dir eigentlich schon mal Gedanken drüber gemacht, das dich kein Mensch zwingt irgendetwas zu AoC zu lesen? Hier ist eindeutig jedes Wort zu viel..., andererseits isses aber auch wieder lustig, denn ohne solche geistigen Bockmist Thread's hätte die Buffed Community nich den Ruf weg, den sie eben hat. (Kiddiecommunity)


----------



## Firderis (19. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich habe wow mit Release angefangen und ja, es war anfangs auch buggy.
> Aber da wurde nachgepatcht und irgendwann lief das game rund. Meine Freundin fing ca zwei Monate später an und als wir uns kürzlich unterhielten, meinte sie, da war von den bugs und Problemen eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu merken.


Lass mich raten: Ihr habt mit dem Eu-Client gespielt, richtig? Doch eigentlich war da WoW schon drei Monate (so ich mich recht erinnere) zusätzlich älter, also sprechen wir beim Start Deiner Freundin von 5 Monaten nach Release. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass AoC in zwei Monaten soweit sein wird, leider. Ich will nur verdeutlichen wie lange auch andere für ihre Software brauchen, obwohl dort sogar noch mehr Geld vorhanden gewesen wäre.

MMOs sind nun einmal verdammt komplex. Jede Änderung kann grosse Kreise ziehen und Dutzend Nachbesserungen verlangen.


----------



## abszu (19. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Ihr habt mit dem Eu-Client gespielt, richtig? Doch eigentlich war da WoW schon drei Monate (so ich mich recht erinnere) zusätzlich älter, also sprechen wir beim Start Deiner Freundin von 5 Monaten nach Release. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass AoC in zwei Monaten soweit sein wird, leider. Ich will nur verdeutlichen wie lange auch andere für ihre Software brauchen, obwohl dort sogar noch mehr Geld vorhanden gewesen wäre.
> 
> MMOs sind nun einmal verdammt komplex. Jede Änderung kann grosse Kreise ziehen und Dutzend Nachbesserungen verlangen.



Du willst auf Teufel komm raus Vergleiche mit WoW? Bitte: Selbst der US-Release war ok, ach, bereits die OpenBeta von WoW lief verdammt rund. Quests funktionierten, vorhandene Dungeons funktionierten, etc. Einige Sachen fehlten noch, aber Maraudon und Geschmolzener Kern wurden verdammt schnell nachgeliefert, und man hatte selbst als Schnell-Leveler nie das Problem, mit 60 in einen motivationsfreien Abgrund zu stürzen.
Der Europa-Release von WoW war dann nahezu perfekt. Das 500.000 Leute, die gleichzeitig nen Account anlegen wollen, quasi eine DoS-Attacke vom feinsten machen und die Login-Server überlasten, ist normal, das Blizzard anfangs den WoW-Erfolg unterschätzte und zu wenig Server offen hatte, geschenkt. Aber dann... lief das Spiel! Der einzige Bug, der mir in Erinnerung blieb, war der sporadisch(!) auftretende Loot-Bug (eigentlich nur beim Bergbau erlebt, und zwar sehr selten!) und die ersten 2 Wochen die Warteschlange beim Einloggen. 1843....1842...1841... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu WoW war bereits damals, Februar 2005, mein Eindruck, den ich damals im Forum meines CS-Clans schrieb: "...noch nie hab ich in den letzten 10 Jahren ein derart perfektes Spiel in die Hand bekommen...". Dazu steh ich bis heute!

Und wie gesagt: AoC 2008 muss sich mit WoW, HdRO u.a. auf dem Stand von 2008 vergleichen! Das ist Tatsache! Alle diese Spiele stehen JETZT im Regal, wollen JETZT gekauft werden. Vergleiche doch mal bitte den Start von AoC mit dem von HdRO. Sicher ist HdRO nicht der von einigen erwartete WoW-Killer geworden, aber es lief ebenfalls von Anfang an recht problemlos und hat sich eine feine und garnicht so kleine Community erarbeitet. Daran hätte sich FunCom vielleicht orientieren sollen...


----------



## Dashy (19. August 2008)

> Will ja nichts sagen, aber bei WoW
> 
> a) stand selbst weit nach Release was von Spielerhäusern, die bald kommen
> b) gab es angebliche Heldenklassen, welche es aber auch erst mit dem 2. AddOn nun endlich gibt (wobei, ist die neue Klasse wirklich eine "Heldenklasse"?)
> ...



Ich spiele World of Warcraft seit der Beta, habe aber seit ein paar Monaten aufgehört. Das mit den Spielhäüßern ist schlicht und ergreifend gelogen von dir, doch das mit den Heldenklassen haben sie ca. 3-6 Monate NACH dem release angekündigt.
Ich bin kein Fanboy der das spiel in Schutz nimmt aber Blizzard hatt gute arbeit gemacht und eine rießen Welt erschaffen, in der wenigstens alles "Core" mäßige geht aber in AoC kann man eben nichtmal reichtig skillen dank Bugs... ect. ect. Ich will das game jezt auch nicht mit anderen Produkten vergleichen aber Funcom hatt halt echt rießen mist gebaut ( Der Große Bär in da House 7 - ein Tag bei Funcom)

Btw: Wenn ein neuer Hersteller ein mießes Auto rausbringt, kann mann nicht sagen, der hatt noch keine Erfahrung, das erste Auto war ja auch schlecht...


----------



## Volun (19. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Hätte von euch mal jemand WoW zu Anfang gespielt dann wüsste er das so ein Spiel viel Liebe und Entwicklung braucht.



Tja aber der Wow Beginn war eine völlig andere Zeit. Heute im Zuge der Entwicklung diverser Unterschiedlicher mmorpgs ist die Meßlatte viel höher und der Spielehersteller ist sozusagen fast schon "verpflichtet" ein weit entwickeltet Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen. 
Das ist bei AoC leider nicht der Fall gewesen. Nun muss man mit den Konsequenzen leben, dass es dann wohl doch nicht so das Spiel ist, was viele gerne hätten.

Die Aussage, dass Wow damals auch mit vielen Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen hatte zählt nicht. Heutzutage hat ein Spiel nicht mehr wirklich sehr viel Zeit nach Release sich zu verbessern.


----------



## Phobius (19. August 2008)

Lieber TE,

ich stimme dir größtenteils zu.
Aber leider wird dein Thread nicht sehr viel bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich kommt WAR bald, dann sind die meißten Flamer dort anzutreffen und AOC hat seine "Ruhe" (Entsinne mich da an LotRO ^^)



ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ich kann bestimmt nicht für alle reden, aber ich denke ich kann für einige Mitsprechen wenn ich folgendes sage:
> 
> Sicher ist die Art wie manche abfahren nicht in Ordnung aber, wenn ich was zu monieren habe dann tu ich das und lass mir auch von Dir den Mund nicht verbieten! Und ich lass mir auch nicht vorschreiben wie ich das Spiel zu spielen hab, und wann ich besser damit aufhören sollte, das kann ich selbst entscheiden. Ob Dir das passt oder nicht kann letztendlich jedem egal sein. Ob Dir das jetzt schmeckt oder nicht, ist Tatsache!



Auch dir muss ich soweit zustimmen.

Was ich aber total daneben finde ist täglich 4 Threads wegen dem gleichen Thema aufzumachen.
Klar, Aoc hat Bugs, es fehlt Content etc.
Aber wieso muss man zum gleichen Thema so viele Threads aufmachen?
Und wieso müssen andere in den Threads dann auch noch so weit vom Thema abweichen dass ein Mod ihn schließt?

Irgendwas an der Community läuft hier (leider) falsch, aber mit dem Thema habe ich mittlerweile abgeschlossen.
Sehr Schade eigenlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuzzygully (19. August 2008)

Nun bei WoW konnte man sehen das Blizz daran arbeitet um schnellstmöglich benötigte Patches einzubringen und oder Hotfixes aufzuspielen.

Bei AoC hat man da die Ruhe weg lässt die Comm. im dunkeln stehen die CM´s machen den Eindruck, von Ihrem Job einfach nur genervt zu sein. Das beste daran ist aber das Bug´s und Probleme einfach ignoriert werden.

Es berichten xx Spieler über den selben Bug und die CM´s schreiben dazu das dieser Bug nicht bestätigt ist, es aber evt sein könnte aber evt auch nicht usw.

Dann werden patches aufgespielt die absolut nebensächlich sind, und offensichtlich den Eindruck vermitteln sollen das es keine "richtigen" Bugs gib und man sich somit diesen details zuwenden kann, wie der Brückensound.

Und ich erinner mich immer wieder gerne daran das Funcom meinte:Wir Releasen wenn es PERFECT ist. Wenn du dann festellen musst das AoC den Status einer Alphaversion hat, weil einfach nix richtig  Funktioniert, dann wird man schon mal fuchtig.

Und so verbuggt war WoW beim Release bei weitem nicht, und das war Blizz erstes MMO(RPG) wenn ich nicht irre.

Für Funcom war es das 2. und Sie haben nichts dazu gelernt. Hinzu kommt das Funcom echt so dreißt ist schon ihr 3. MMO anzukündigen wo AoC noch soviel arbeit zu bietet.

Böhse Zungen könnten hier behaupten, das FC nur auf´s schnelle Geld aus ist, denn der Verkauf der Spiele scheint FC zu reichen Abo´s braucht kein Mensch.

Was die Abo´s angeht hat man die Wahl entweder ich fahre für 15€ nen nagelneuen Trabbi (AoC) oder für 13€ n 10 Jahre alten Benz (WoW)


----------



## DD0815 (19. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Ach ja, da es mich gerade selbst interessiert hat, hier eine Newsmeldung damals kurz vor WoW-US-Release:
> 
> *Both Player Housing and Guild Halls will be implemented as soon as possible after release.*
> 
> ...




@ Firderis

Du sprichst es selbst an: Diese Beiträge stammen in aller Regel aus Newsmeldungen und/oder Stellungnahmen von Blizzard über Features die GEPLANT sind dass Sie eingeführt werden. Ob dann mehr als 3 Jahre "Planung" zu lang sind ist dann ein anderes Thema........

Die meisten Posts die ich gelesen habe beziehen sich darauf, dass auf der VERKAUSVERPACKUNG Features als implementiert angepriesen werden die dann im Spiel aber NICHT enthalten sind. Meiner Meinung nach ein feiner aber entscheidender Unterschied.......

LG
DD0815


----------



## XPray (19. August 2008)

Ich könnte es auch lange Zeit nicht verstehen, dass sich soviele über AoC aufregen....aber ich möchte euch mal meinen Werdegang in AoC bisschen näher erläutern. 

Angefangen mit der schon jahrelangen Vorfreude seit der Bekanntgabe das AoC in der Entwicklung ist, dann die ganzen Lobpreisungen auf den Spielemessen, in den Himmel gehoben von Zeitschriften usw.....die Vorfreude wurde immer größer, bis es soweit war und man konnte sich die Pre Order kaufen. Beta hatte ich leider kein Glück, aber dann direkt mit der Pre Order eingestiegen. Natürlich auch die Collectiorsedition gleich bestellt, man wusste ja eigentlich wegen dem ganzen Hype vom Spiel man kann nicht viel verkehrt machen.......

Mir war auch klar das mein Rechner zu alt ist bzw. gerade so die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, so hab ich mit einem alten P4 3,2 Ghz und einer Ati 850XT meine ersten gehversuche in AoC unternommen. War auch freudig überrascht das das Spiel so gut läuft, hatte wirklich keine Probleme, bis auf alle 6 Stunden mal ein disco, aber da könnte ich aufgrund meines alten Rechners nur drüber grinsen. 
So hab ich die ersten 50 lvl absolviert und dann gings los, die Questdichte wurde immer knapper, man wurde über 50 quasi dazu gezwungen zu grinden oder immer und immer wieder die gleiche Instanz zu farmen.......ok das war das erstemal das mir die Laune total vergangen ist....
Gut dacht ich mir rüste mal den Rechner auf, dann läuft das Spiel auch runder und man sieht auch mal wie die Grafik aussieht. Gesagt getan, 1000 Euro in meinen Rechner investiert und ihn von Grund auf neu gebaut. Alles klar, der Rechner nun fit für die neusten Spiele da mach ich wieder AoC an. 
Erst dann ist mir die Grafik aufgefallen wie geil die eigentlich für ein MMO ist, das hat mich natürlich schwer beeindruckt und es hat auch auf einmal das Grinden bis zur nächsten freigeschalteten Quest spaß gemacht. Selbst das ewige Villen farmen hat mir nix ausgemacht ich wollte mehr von dem Spiel sehen. 

So hab ich mich mit Main Char und Twinken immer abgewechselt bis mein Main 78 war, dann hab ich mir gedacht mach erstmal den Beruf fertig, dass du in Ruhe den Endkontent dann genießen kannst. So hatte ich dann bis ich 80 war noch was zu tun, aber dann wurde ich 80.................
Gut wir hatten Battelkeepangriffe, wir haben Raids gemacht und meine Gilde konnte sich mit Server First Kills rühmen. Ich hab in kurzer Zeit fast alle Instanzen gesehen, alles ausprobiert und so hatte ich in paar Tagen fast alles erreicht. Es wurde echt langweilig mit 80......auf Twinken hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr der nächste unter dem 80 war ja auch schon 70.......und dann hab ich erst im Endkontet festgestellt wie verbuggt überhaupt das Spiel ist.....
So schön das sich jetzt angehört hat was ich da alles schon gespielt hab Instanzen, Battlekeep usw.....aber mal grob gesagt da hat nicht wirklich was von funktioniert, mehr Frust wie Spaß geschaffen......

Und genau das ist es, was jetzt AoC nach fast 3 Monaten mit mir gemacht hat, um es nochmal zu sagen "mehr Frust wie Spaß geschaffen!!!"

Aus aller Verzweiflung hab ich dann noch auf dem Testserver gespielt grad wegen dem PvP, dass wäre noch ne Beschäftigung in dem Spiel gewesen, aber was stell ich auf dem Testserver fest, selbst das von Funcom hochgelobte PvP update kann man in der Pfeife rauchen.......die Klassen sind nicht ausbalanciert usw.....also auch keine große Hoffnung das PvP noch Spielspaß bringen wird.....

So wurde ich immer und immer mehr enttäuscht, konnte auf einmal verstehen warum soviel in den ganzen Foren gemeckert wird. Musste leider feststellen, dass die meisten recht hatten und es mir jetzt auch gegen den Strich ging, was Funcom so abliefert und mit seinen Kunden macht.....
Ich kann jetzt echt nur noch sagen das Spiel hat ne geile Grafik, aber es zählt für mich der Spielspaß, diesen hab ich nicht in AoC gefunden, jedenfalls keinen andauernden. 

Das Resultat daraus ist das mein Account nächste Woche ausläuft.

Nun spiel ich wieder WoW und um es mit AoC zu vergleichen, bei WoW hab ich "Spielspaß" und mir wird nicht langweilig!!! 
Wenn ich gescheite Grafik sehen will, mach ich Mass Effect, Assassin´s Creed usw. an. Da hab ich auch noch Spielspaß dabei und fühle mich nicht betrogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kann ich es auch verstehen, wenn jemand seinen Frust über AoC los lässt....
mfg xpray


----------



## Flooza (19. August 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Nun kann ich es auch verstehen, wenn jemand seinen Frust über AoC los lässt....
> mfg xpray




das war das "Wort" zum Sonntag, amen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (19. August 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Endkontent dann genießen kannst. So hatte ich dann bis ich 80 war noch was zu tun, aber dann wurde ich 80.................
> Gut wir hatten Battelkeepangriffe, wir haben Raids gemacht und meine Gilde konnte sich mit Server First Kills rühmen. Ich hab in kurzer Zeit fast alle Instanzen gesehen, alles ausprobiert und so hatte ich in paar Tagen fast alles erreicht. Es wurde echt langweilig mit 80......auf Twinken hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr der nächste unter dem 80 war ja auch schon 70.......und dann hab ich erst im Endkontet festgestellt wie verbuggt überhaupt das Spiel ist.....



Du bist 80, hast alles Instanzen/Raid Instanzen gesehen?
OK, also für echte 24/7 Leute sicher möglich, dann sind die anderen Spiele aber
auch schnell langweilig, bei EQ2 oder WoW ists doch genauso.


Die Keepschlachten haste nebenbei auch schon gemacht?


Klassen Balancing ist evtl. nicht so wie du es Dir vorstellst.

Wenn Balancing bedeutet das jede Klasse gegen jede Klasse bestehen kann
(wie in WoW) dann ist es unmöglich damit gescheites Gruppen PVP
zu bauen.

Denn dann ist es ja quasi egal welche Klassen in einer Gruppe sind und
so weiter, dann läuft es auch weiterhin auf Einzelgezerge raus.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## abszu (19. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Wenn Balancing bedeutet das jede Klasse gegen jede Klasse bestehen kann
> (wie in WoW) dann ist es unmöglich damit gescheites Gruppen PVP
> zu bauen.



Irrtum. So solls in WoW nicht sein, und so ists auch nicht. Das viele Spieler es gern so hätten, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.. siehe Heulthreads im PVP-Forum von WoW. Aber ich vermute, diese Heulerei gibts bei AoC auch en masse.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPray (19. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Du bist 80, hast alles Instanzen/Raid Instanzen gesehen?
> OK, also für echte 24/7 Leute sicher möglich, dann sind die anderen Spiele aber
> auch schnell langweilig, bei EQ2 oder WoW ists doch genauso.
> 
> ...




Ich sagte ich hab fast alle Instanzen/Raids gesehen, wir waren bis T2. Viel war da nun wirklich nicht mehr was noch zu erforschen war. Und vieles aufgrund von Bugs überhaupt nicht richtig spielbar. Aber wie und wo es mir langweilig wird, kann ich glaub ich auch nur selbst bei mir sagen. Und meine Spielzeitgestalltung muss dich nicht wirklich interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben sowohl Keepschlachten im Angriff wie auch in der Verteidigung geführt. Nur wenn man da mitten in der Schlacht ein Resett hat und alle werden irgendwo hingeportet, dann hat man da echt nicht wirklich fun dabei....

Klassenbalancing funktioniert mal so gut wie gar nicht, selbst nicht alle Skills im Talenbaum funktionieren! 

Überlege mal sobald ich alleine in einem MMO rumlaufen kann und dieses eigentlich noch auf PVP ausgerichtet sein soll. Nicht immer ne Gruppe an meiner Seite habe, da muss ich mich auch verteidigen können. Selbst als Stoffie darf ich nicht One-Hit umgehaun werden können. Sowas hält nicht sehr lange eine Motivation aufrecht, oder man twinkt sich selbst die Imbaklasse hoch. Wenn das alle so machen kannst genauso das Gruppenspiel vergessen! 

Ich wollte nur nochmal zu deiner Erklärung meine Erfahrungen niederschreiben, das ist meine Meinung von dem Spiel. Wer Spaß daran hat soll es gerne weiterspielen, aber auch verstehen warum andere bisschen stinkig über Fancom sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg xpray


----------



## Juskwe (19. August 2008)

Glaub was bei AoC sauer aufstößt ist nicht, dass das SPiel fehler hat, sondern wie schon viele sagten, dass sich einfach nicht drum gekümmert wird.
Die Patchpolitik ist bei FC fürn Arsch.
Glaub auch die Publisher sind entnervt von FC, n'kollege von mir arbeitet bei Eidos, und der meint, das FC ihnen (den Publisher) nix mitteilt, und sie das eher über dritte erfahren, und es dann auf Nachfrage zögerlich bestätigt bekommen.
FC hat doch schon Erfahrung mit verkackten Releases, aber die scheinen sich nicht bewusst zu sein, dass Besserung ein weg ist.


----------



## Torgath (19. August 2008)

Was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn soviele von euch glauben, das FC sich so gar nicht um Patches und Support und so kümmert, warum stellen sie dann neue Gamemaster ein und arbeiten wie die Irren an Patches?


----------



## Firderis (19. August 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Ich spiele World of Warcraft seit der Beta, habe aber seit ein paar Monaten aufgehört. Das mit den Spielhäüßern ist schlicht und ergreifend gelogen von dir, doch das mit den Heldenklassen haben sie ca. 3-6 Monate NACH dem release angekündigt.


Du hättest die späteren Postings mitlesen sollen, dann würdest Du mich nicht fälschlicherweise als Lügner bezeichnen.  

Ich werde wieder zum stillen Mitleser, denn für eine rege  Diskussion fehlt es mir doch irgendwie an Zeit und Muse.


----------



## Juskwe (19. August 2008)

Torgath schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn soviele von euch glauben, das FC sich so gar nicht um Patches und Support und so kümmert, warum stellen sie dann neue Gamemaster ein und arbeiten wie die Irren an Patches?



Naja, wir halten sie ja auch nich für ganz doof, nur für ein bissl dusselig.
Auch interessant: Warum muss man noch Gamemaster einstellen wenn einem schon die Hälfte der Spieler davongelaufen ist ?!?!?!



Ach ich weiß... die Gamemaster haben sich sicherlich über Kaffedefizit beschwert, und beim 5. Gamemaster gibts ne Kaffemaschine gratis.... ^^

Und zu den Patches.... dann müssen sie wohl sooo beschäftig mit ihren Patches sein, dass sie darüber hinnaus ganz vergessen vernünftig stellung zu nehmen, und zu sagen was se patchen! (stichwort: patchnotizen und patchinhalte = zwei unterschiedliche paar schuhe)


----------



## Abrox (19. August 2008)

Mister-Loki schrieb:


> Das Spiel hatte meines Wissens doch einen Beta test.
> Wurde der nur benutzt um endlich an das Spiel zu kommen,
> und n dickes Schwert raushängen zu lassen ?
> 
> ...



Also ich denke mal das es schon genug Bugbestätigungen in der AoC Beta gab. Doch bei einem fixen Release Termin der nah ansteht kann man natürlich nicht alles beheben. Natürlich gibts viele Betatester die sich gedacht haben "Geil BETA!" und die Bugsuche anderen überlassen haben.








Soll jetzt keine Kritik an dich oder andere sein:

Warum sagt ihr denn immer unfertig? Unfertig heisst für mich:

*Es gibt ein Ende.*​
Da sich aber MMO(RPG)s immer weiterentwickeln gibt es nicht wirklich ein Ende.

Kann man nicht einfach sagen:

*FEHLERHAFT!*

Weil unfertig ist WoW in meinen Augen auch noch, da immer etwas dazukommt. (Zuletzt ja auch Sunwell)


Okay nun habe ich den Faden verloren ...



Abrox


----------



## Shac (19. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Will ja nichts sagen, aber bei WoW
> 
> a) stand selbst weit nach Release was von Spielerhäusern, die bald kommen
> b) gab es angebliche Heldenklassen, welche es aber auch erst mit dem 2. AddOn nun endlich gibt (wobei, ist die neue Klasse wirklich eine "Heldenklasse"?)
> ...



a) waren die Spielhäuser GEPLANT und net versprochen
b)muss man sagen das die heldenklasse etwas anders ausfällt als viele es sich vorgestellt hatten aber dennoch auf ihre Art eine bleibt
c)gibts weltoffenes PVP schon seit beginn an(ansonsten wäre Crossroads(XR) net so berühmt) und belagerungswaffen und PVP-Gebiet kommen mit Woltk (Stichwort Lake Wintergasp)

Klar hat Blizz einige Dinge verschoben und kann jetzt nur von den Posts hier ausgehen das zumindest WOW zum grössten Teil sehr gut funktionierte bei Release im Gegensatz zu AoC. Aber auch Blizzard ist net fehlerfrei(z.b. der monatelange vorhandene Bug im Grabmal des Lichtes in der Knochenwüste)


----------



## Firderis (19. August 2008)

Shac schrieb:


> a) waren die Spielhäuser GEPLANT und net versprochen


Hmm, was verstehst Du denn hier als "geplant" und nicht als "versprochen":

*Both Player Housing and Guild Halls will be implemented as soon as possible after release.*

Aber egal, ich will nicht WoW "bashen", sondern nur aufzeigen dass das von vielen so gerühmte Blizzard und WoW auch viele Versprechungen beinhaltete, welche bis heute nicht eingehalten worden sind. Doch selbstverständlich darf jeder denken was er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (19. August 2008)

warum wird housing immer als vergleich hergenommen?
glaub keiner hat sich wow wegen versprochenem housing gekauft.
mit pvp und AoC siehts da schon anders aus. wenn vergleiche dann bitte gleich wichtige sachen.
(wobei vergleiche eh als argument immer schlecht sind. jede seite vergleicht eh nur da wo ihr spiel scheibar nen vorteil hat)


----------



## Gutebesserung (19. August 2008)

Also eigentlich habe ich mir WOW auch mit wegen dem versprochenen Housing gekauft


----------



## Brummbör (19. August 2008)

ok dann sprech ich da aus meiner erfahrung. hab wow bis naxx gespielt und in der gilde kam irgendwie nie das thema housing auf.


----------



## jdf (19. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Hmm, was verstehst Du denn hier als "geplant" und nicht als "versprochen":
> 
> *Both Player Housing and Guild Halls will be implemented as soon as possible after release.*
> 
> ...



Hm, nochmal ganz langsam: es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dem Versprechen, erstmal ein ***funktionierendes*** (und damit meine ich zum einen rein technisch, Stichwort Abstürze, als auch von der Spielmechanik her, Stichwort Balance, Itemsystem, Postsystem, funktionierendes, implementiertes und real existierendes PvP usw.) Spiel zu veröffentlichen (FC sprach ja von einem perfekten Spiel, aber gut...) - und dieses dann zu brechen, und dem gebrochenenen Versprechen eines ***Sahnehäubchens*** (wie Housing, Heldenklassen, free epics for all, ping=null oder sonstwas).
WoW hat kein Housing? Damned, aber dafür in praktisch allen anderen Disziplinen, die ein modernes MMORPG ausmachen im Vergleich zu AoC die Nase vorne.
Das ist nun weniger als Kompliment an WoW, sondern als Denkzettel an AoC gedacht - die Bühne war bereit, den Release und die ersten drei Monate so zu versemmeln fast schwerer, als einfach nur ein solides Game rauszubringen und gesättigte/gelangweilte Kundschaft von WoW abzuziehen - ich versteh's ehrlich gesagt nur unter dem Aspekt Shareholder-Value, Aktienkurs, Kommerz, Geldgier. Das ist zuwenig, um mich zu binden, da mag die Grafik (IMHO so ziemlich das unwichtigste Feature in dem Kontext) noch so toll sein.


----------



## morricone87 (19. August 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Hm, nochmal ganz langsam: es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dem Versprechen, erstmal ein ***funktionierendes*** (und damit meine ich zum einen rein technisch, Stichwort Abstürze, als auch von der Spielmechanik her, Stichwort Balance, Itemsystem, Postsystem, funktionierendes, implementiertes und real existierendes PvP usw.) Spiel zu veröffentlichen (FC sprach ja von einem perfekten Spiel, aber gut...) - und dieses dann zu brechen, und dem gebrochenenen Versprechen eines ***Sahnehäubchens*** (wie Housing, Heldenklassen, free epics for all, ping=null oder sonstwas).
> WoW hat kein Housing? Damned, aber dafür in praktisch allen anderen Disziplinen, die ein modernes MMORPG ausmachen im Vergleich zu AoC die Nase vorne.
> Das ist nun weniger als Kompliment an WoW, sondern als Denkzettel an AoC gedacht - die Bühne war bereit, den Release und die ersten drei Monate so zu versemmeln fast schwerer, als einfach nur ein solides Game rauszubringen und gesättigte/gelangweilte Kundschaft von WoW abzuziehen - ich versteh's ehrlich gesagt nur unter dem Aspekt Shareholder-Value, Aktienkurs, Kommerz, Geldgier. Das ist zuwenig, um mich zu binden, da mag die Grafik (IMHO so ziemlich das unwichtigste Feature in dem Kontext) noch so toll sein.




Wie alt ist WoW ? Hast du damals die Beta mitgespielt ? Wird WoW noch gepatched ? - Also hör auf davon zu sprechen, dass AoC wie versprochen nicht vollkommen bugfrei ist.
Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. 
Heutzutage hat jeder die Erwartung, dass jedes neue MMORPG gleichsetzend mit WoW und wenn geht dann noch besser sein muss. Völliger Humbug. Jedes MMORPG fängt klein an. Und auch WoW hat klein angefangen und selbst heute gibt es noch das ein oder andere was noch auszubessern wäre.
Aber die heutige verwöhnte Community (damit meine ich nicht alle...) duldet soetwas nicht mehr. 
Man ist WoW-Standart gewöhnt - DEM mmorpg schlechthin. Das WoW aber damals das erste Spiel in diesem Genre war was neue Maßstäbe gesetzt in Sachen Balance, Interface etc. wird schnell vergessen.
Klar war der Release übersturzt und vielleicht bin ich naiv genug zu glauben, dass FC evtl doch noch die Kurve bekommen könnte, aber sofort bei jedem neu erschienenen mmorpg zu erwarten es ist besser als WoW ist quatsch, zumal AoC nicht unbedingt in jeglicher Hinsicht mit WoW zu vergleichen ist.
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal abwarten wie es sich weiter entwickelt und wer es nicht spielen will - DER SOLL ES SEIN LASSEN, anstatt hier ständig neue Posts zu eröffnen und seine negative Meinung kundzutun, das gibts hier nämlich zu genüge. Und zudem nervts diejenigen, denen AoC noch Spaß macht.

Kündigt euren Account und postet einfach woanders, aber nicht im Aoc-Forum wenns wieder mal darum geht, dass doch alles nur scheisse ist. Danke.


----------



## trolldich (19. August 2008)

Karius schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja nur WoW und kein AoC seh aber immer wieder diese sinnigen AoC Threads im Ticker.
> 
> Jetzt will ich mich doch mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> Spieler wie die Threadersteller dieser diversen sinnloswhine Threads sind es die ein Spiel total kaputt machen.


wen du aoc spielen würtest hättest du nee ahnung davon wie schlecht failcom es gemacht hat .


> Hätte von euch mal jemand WoW zu Anfang gespielt dann wüsste er das so ein Spiel viel Liebe und Entwicklung braucht.
> Die Heulsusen in WoW beteiligen sich wenigstens rege in den offizellen Foren und Betaphasen um den Entwickler die Möglichkeit zu geben das Spiel besser zu machen. Selbst das dauert und klappt nicht immer aber bei AoC Spielern les ich so viel Mist das ist wirklich unerträglich. Sowas unproduktives.


wow war vor 3 jahren schon besser als failcom es je schaffen wird



> Das Spiel soll Euch Spass machen oder? Dann helft lieber mit. Spielt derweil was anderes hoch bis die nächsten Patches Linderung im oberen LvL Bereich verschaffen.
> Ihr vergleicht das doch alle mit WoW heute und erwartet dann noch besserers.


klar man kann heute einen porsche versprechen und ne pferdekutsche liefern , der kunde hat ja immer noch was besseres wie vor 150 jahren . 



> Ist das Spiel wirklich so schlecht? Dann hört auf.


hab ich 



> Zumindest habe ich in meinem Umfeld nur positives gehört. Es soll richtig Laune machen und eine super Abwechslung zu WoW sein.


der schwager meiner schwester ... , bitte spiel es mal bis lvl 80 dan kannst du nochmal schreiben .


----------



## erwo (19. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> wow war vor 3 jahren schon besser als failcom es je schaffen wird



WoW war 3 Monate nach Release nicht weiter wie AOC nun.

Es gefällt nicht jedem, aber diese Aussagen von bekannten wow
Fanboys lohnen nicht beachtet zu werden.

3 Monate nach WoW Release, gabs da MC eigentlich endlich schon?
Weiss garnicht, die Bugs da waren enorm, wurden aber "etwas"
schneller gefixed als in AOC.

Aber AOC ist, zumindest für mich, dennoch spassiger als WoW
zur Anfangszeit.


----------



## Darkowar (19. August 2008)

Abend .Wenn AoC net gefällt kann ja WOW weiter spielen .Es wird keiner gezwungen.Ps.:Spiel selber wow und aoc und mir gefallen beide spiele sind halt  unterschiedlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (19. August 2008)

da gehts nich um unterschiedlich! da gehts um die bugs und shice leeren versprechungen von FC!! 

aoc is ne absolute frechheit! alle meinten wie toll es doch wird! und was is? nen haufen bugs am spiel mehr nich! ich werde das spiel sicher nicht mehr weiterempfehlen!
das einzig gute is die relativ gute grafik! Hab mir da aber auch mehr erwartet!

Also mein fazit! wer dafür pro monat was zahlt is echt verblödet ka^^

aja und das wow nicht weiter war das stimmt! ABER es gab keine bugs wo spanisch und weiß was ich im q text steht! Bei wow hab ich nachn lvl cap ers den spaß bei aoc sinds halt nur die ersten 20 lvl^^!

naja wayne ich habs verkauft! Und ja es gab mc!!! aber der erste kontent patch kam relativ schnell! glaub das war zg oder so! jedenfalls is aoc da noch weit hinter her! 

Deswegen verstehe ich funcom nicht weil die verdammt viele jahre rpg erfahrung haben! aber scheinbar doch nen eigentor geschossen haben! naja ma schauen wie lange es sich noch lohnt die server zu betreiben für fc


----------



## Flixl (19. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Taniquel (19. August 2008)

das üble für fc bzw aoc ist doch das jede weiterentwicklung geld kostet, daß ja auch erstmal reinkommen muß.
wenn aber nach  und nach alle kunden  wegrennen und fc imho börsenorientiert ist, frage ich mich wer die kohle reinpumpen soll. das ist jetzt kein flame gegen aoc(ich spiele nach wie vor lieber wow) und mir tun alle enttäuschten käufer leid, aber ich hoffe das alle publisher zukünftiger spiele aus dem desaster lernen


----------



## Darkowar (20. August 2008)

Tja Is wie jeden MMORGP was grad raus .Ich glaub das es was wird ,und wenn nicht  naja hat  spass gemacht .Gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## Darkowar (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Give AoC ne Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (20. August 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal das es schon genug Bugbestätigungen in der AoC Beta gab. Doch bei einem fixen Release Termin der nah ansteht kann man natürlich nicht alles beheben. Natürlich gibts viele Betatester die sich gedacht haben "Geil BETA!" und die Bugsuche anderen überlassen haben.




Also ich hätte in dieser "Beta" auch nichts reportet. Das war eine alpha. Wenn du Spieler auf ein Spiel loslässt wo er eigentlich nach 5 Minuten schon 30 Minuten mit fehler-reports verbracht hätte wenn er auch nur die offensichtlichsten Dinge melden würde...ihm gleichzeitig bei jedem Versuch den report-button zu drücken entweder "nicht erreichbar" oder ein direkter Absturz des Spiels droht(was dann 5 minuten ladezeit zur folge hat)....dann braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn sich die "beta"-Tester verarscht vorkommen und ab dem Zeitpunkt auch keinen Bock mehr haben was zu melden. Zumal ja auch die reporteten sachen trotzdem beim release noch drin waren....
Bei Wotlk gebe ich derzeit zu fast jeder Quest eine Meinung ab...aber da habe ich auch das Gefühl das es sich um eine Beta handelt in der fast alles funktioniert und wir wirklich nur noch für die letzte Fehlersuche und das Balancing da sind und man sich nicht durch eine alpha quält wo wirklich garnichts vernünftig funktioniert. Da hat man die motivation am finetuning mitzuarbeiten....und man hat auch das gefühl das es eine überschaubare Aufgabe ist und es einen Anfang und ein Ende gibt. Bei Conan wusste man ja nichtmal ob man sich jetzt zuerst über das dutzend grafikbugs, die abstürze, den mangehaften chat, die zu starken questgegner, die fehlenden talente, den fehlerhaften report-button....oder, oder, oder...beschweren sollte.


----------



## lux88 (20. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Bei Wotlk gebe ich derzeit zu fast jeder Quest eine Meinung ab...aber da habe ich auch das Gefühl das es sich um eine Beta handelt in der fast alles funktioniert und wir wirklich nur noch für die letzte Fehlersuche und das Balancing da sind und man sich nicht durch eine alpha quält wo wirklich garnichts vernünftig funktioniert. Da hat man die motivation am finetuning mitzuarbeiten....und man hat auch das gefühl das es eine überschaubare Aufgabe ist und es einen Anfang und ein Ende gibt. Bei Conan wusste man ja nichtmal ob man sich jetzt zuerst über das dutzend grafikbugs, die abstürze, den mangehaften chat, die zu starken questgegner, die fehlenden talente, den fehlerhaften report-button....oder, oder, oder...beschweren sollte.



was mich bei der aoc beta gestöhrt hat: zu dem zeitpunkt, an dem alles halbwegs lief und man nicht mehr ellenlange fehlerberichte, wann und wo das spiel abgestürzt ist, abgeben musste, gabs keine wirkliche beta mehr, sondern nur noch diese marketing-pseudo-demo in die man sich einkaufen musste

ob daran funcom schuld ist, oder eidos, dass kann dir aber niemand hier sagen


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Ich hab Aoc heute mal wieder reaktiviert (war so passend genau der Monat bis zum WAR launch) und dachte mir nach 40min und 3 out of Memory abstürzen nur.... oh noes.

Aber abgesehen von den leaks fand ich es eig. mal wieder ganz angenehem, verändert hat sich nach 2Monaten abstinenz allerdings nicht wirklich viel doch etwas schon: Massiver Spielerschwund.

Jammern ist Balsam für die Seele, allerdings kommt es besser in nem Fuckcom Forum.

Naja diesen Monat werd ich wohl trotz der unterirdischen Spielqualität noch ein bissl in AoC unterwegs sein, was ich eig. nur sagen wollte ist das solche Jammerein einfach nicht vermeidbar sind angesichts der oben Erwähnten grandios schlechten Spielqualität.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tissina (20. August 2008)

Also ich würde gerne mal ein Spiel nennen das mir bei Release sehr gut gefallen hat. 

GUILD WARS !!!

Arena-Net und NC-Soft leisten sehr gute Arbeit und das auch noch "ohne" monatliche Gebühren. Seit dem release spiele ich dieses Spiel nun schon und muss sagen das AoC im Vergleich katastrophal ist. Nebenbei spiele ich seit einiger Zeit auch WoW, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das release dort war, erlaube mir also dort kein Urteil.  

Doch was ist das?
Hab ich was verpasst?
Hier fliegt ja Blut über den Bildschirm, cool. 
Age of Conan, ist ja mal der Hammer.

Also rannte ich mit meinen 25 Jahren wie ein kleines Kind in den nächsten Laden und kaufte mir dieses Spiel ohne Tests abzuwarten oder Berichte gesehen oder gelesen zu haben. Hm Funcom (dachte ich mir) kenne ich nicht, aber wer so ein cooles Spiel rausbringt muss einfach gut sein.

Gesagt getan es wurde installiert und der Frust begann. Ich hielt ca. 3-4 Tage durch und Tortage war wirklich nicht schlecht, jedoch konnte ich keine Grafikpracht ausmachen die mich vom Hocker reißen würde. Teilweise schon mit mittelmäßiger Einstellung unspielbar und an meinem Rechner kann es kaum liegen der war beim Release erst 2 Monate alt und High-End. 

Ich dachte mir aber für mich das man das noch überarbeiten kann. Jetzt gesellten sich aber immer wieder lags dazu die ich hasse wie die Pest, jedoch fesselte mich die Sprachausgabe. Das einzige das mir missfiel waren die Gegenstände im Aussehen und in den Attributen. Da sollte man noch etwas verbessern dachte ich und spielte weiter. 

So kam es dann das ich Tortage mit Level 20 verlassen sollte und ich hoffte darauf das alles noch größer und schöner wird, jedoch was ist das? Warum reden die Leute nicht mehr? Wo ist die Sprachausgabe hin? 
Ich fragte nach und bekam zur Antwort das die nur noch bei den Storyquests (weiß nicht mehr wie die heißen) ist. Mit einem Mal war ich bitterlich enttäuscht von diesen Funcom-Abzockern. Die besitzen wirklich die Dreistigkeit mir 20 Level vorzugaukeln wie schön doch alles ist in Conans Welt und wollen mich die nächsten "60" Level mit diesem Mist abspeisen?

Ausgeloggt, deinstalliert und im Mülleimer versenkt war danach das Resultat. Von diesem Zeitpunkt hab ich mir geschworen nie wieder ein Spiel kurz nach dem Release zu kaufen. Nur weil ich damals von Guild Wars so verwöhnt wurde dachte ich das AoC genauso spielbar beim Release ist. 

UNGLAUBLICH WEIT GEFEHLT!!!

Gruß von einem schwer enttäuschten Ex-AoCler


----------



## Yiraja (20. August 2008)

Tissina schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne mal ein Spiel nennen das mir bei Release sehr gut gefallen hat.
> 
> GUILD WARS !!!
> 
> Arena-Net und NC-Soft leisten sehr gute Arbeit und das auch noch "ohne" monatliche Gebühren. Seit dem release spiele ich dieses Spiel nun schon und muss sagen das AoC im Vergleich katastrophal ist. Nebenbei spiele ich seit einiger Zeit auch WoW, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das release dort war, erlaube mir also dort kein Urteil.




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht Guild Wars ist ein sehr schönes Spiel und man merkt auch das Nc-Soft immer noch an dem Spiel arbeitet, ich spiels 
mittlerweile seit 2 Jahren und großartige bugs hab ich nicht gesehen da könnte sich Funcom ne richtig fette Scheibe abschneiden^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. August 2008)

Tissina schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne mal ein Spiel nennen das mir bei Release sehr gut gefallen hat.
> 
> GUILD WARS !!!
> 
> Arena-Net und NC-Soft leisten sehr gute Arbeit und das auch noch "ohne" monatliche Gebühren. Seit dem release spiele ich dieses Spiel nun schon und muss sagen das AoC im Vergleich katastrophal ist. Nebenbei spiele ich seit einiger Zeit auch WoW, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie das release dort war, erlaube mir also dort kein Urteil.



die programmierer von guild wars müsste man in den geschichtsbüchern erwähnen für so ne "fast" saubere leistung!!! :O


----------



## Thornado (20. August 2008)

kotz....
fragt mal die grossen Gilden ABT,Grandmasters ANG,Ronin,Nestrandir,Atlantika und und und ...hört ihr irgend ein geflame über AOC..das sagt alles!! und komisch
es werden immer mehr die zu den Gilden stossen?

AOC ist und bleibt der neue Stern!!..so wir werden weiter burgen deffen...man sieht sich


----------



## Deathsoull (20. August 2008)

jaja stern bis scho du! mach die augen auf junge!! wow ist und bleibt der stern am himmel in sachen mmorpg!!

ich will nicht wissen wieviel mit aoc aufhöhren wenn wotlk release is^^


----------



## LunaHexe (20. August 2008)

Firderis schrieb:


> Hmm, was verstehst Du denn hier als "geplant" und nicht als "versprochen":


Das eine steht auf der Verpackung drauf und nur die unzureichenden gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze des deutschen Volkes vor der kriminellen Wirtschaft verhindern 10000 Anzeigen wegen Betruges ...

Das andere hat ein "besoffener Entwickler" im Interview mit einer unkritischen Fansite die von den Werbeeinnahmen eben jenes Entwicklers lebt von sich gegeben und wird 100x kolportiert ...

Und AktBild-Schneesturm hat trotz Marktführerschaft in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig Prügel dafür bekommen daß so manches angekündigte Feature gefehlt hat. Warum wohl wird jetzt eine Klasse die überhaupt nichts heldenhaftes an sich hat als "Heldenklasse" bezeichnet ? Ist es heldenhaft wenn man auf Stufe 55 startet ? Oder ist es nur die Verzweiflung eines Monopolisten weil man ihm Äußerungen aus der Vergangenheit jahrelang vorhält ?

Die Wirtschaft tut sehr sehr gut daran ihre Aussagen einzuhalten - egal ob "geplant" oder "versprochen".

Luna


----------



## Evereve (20. August 2008)

LunaHexe schrieb:


> Warum wohl wird jetzt eine Klasse die überhaupt nichts heldenhaftes an sich hat als "Heldenklasse" bezeichnet ? Ist es heldenhaft wenn man auf Stufe 55 startet ? Oder ist es nur die Verzweiflung eines Monopolisten weil man ihm Äußerungen aus der Vergangenheit jahrelang vorhält ?



Ihr dürft bei sowas nicht immer vergessen, *warum* Blizz etwas so macht.
Der DK sollte anfangs wirklich eine Heldenklasse sein, die man mit seinem normalen Char durch eine Questreihe inkl. Raids erst mal freischalten musste. Damals hat man noch groß gerätselt, ob der Char dann veschwindet bzw durch den DK ersetzt wird usw. Er wäre quasi durch die großen Taten deines Mainchars entstanden. 
Dann musste aber das große Taschentuch für die Tränenflut der Casuals ausgepackt werden, die pro Woche leider nur 20 Minuten Zeit zum spielen haben und drum keine Möglichkeit haben, die Questreihe zu erledigen. So entstand der DK per Knopfdruck. 
Früher wurde einem in WOW nichts groß hinterhergeschmissen, aber seit Weinen und "ich hab doch fast keine Zeit zum spielen weil ich ein RL hab" an der Tagesordnung sind, gleicht Blizz das Spiel immer mehr diesem Schema an. 
Blizz ist eine gewinnorientiert Firma wie jedes andere Unternehmen und passt sein Produkt an die Wünsche der großen Masse an, daher muss man sich für solche "tollen" Features schon bei den Spielern selber bedanken.


----------



## Kessl (20. August 2008)

Was einige hier schreiben geht mal echt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.

Niemand erwartet von einem Spiel das es zu 100% Bugfrei ist, und sicher werden die wenigstens Spieler jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, aber was Funcom mit dem Spieler macht geht einfach zu weit und das es hier einige Fanboys gibt, die das auch noch in Schutz nehmen, kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Erinnert euch mal an die Preorder, Funcom hat absolut keine Resonanz auf die Verärgerung vieler Spieler zu early access gegeben, sondern einfach das Forum geschlossen. DX 10, damit werben sie auf der Verpackung, habe ich in aoc noch nicht gesehen. Funcom verarscht euch und ihr lasst euch das gefallen, verteidigt diese Verbrecher sogar noch. Es geht doch nicht darum ein Spiel mit einem anderen zu vergleichen und sicher könnten auch andere Hersteller ihre Politik an vielen Punkten verbessern, aber so dreist wie Funcom war bisher einfach noch keiner.

Aber schönen Dank schonmal an alle die hier auch noch pro-fc schreiben, da kann ich mir schon vorstellen in welchem Zustand demnächst morpgs ausgeliefert werden, nämlich mit compiler und entwicklungsumgebung.

Gruß


----------



## nefer (20. August 2008)

Kessl schrieb:


> Was einige hier schreiben geht mal echt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.
> 
> Niemand erwartet von einem Spiel das es zu 100% Bugfrei ist, und sicher werden die wenigstens Spieler jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, aber was Funcom mit dem Spieler macht geht einfach zu weit und das es hier einige Fanboys gibt, die das auch noch in Schutz nehmen, kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Erinnert euch mal an die Preorder, Funcom hat absolut keine Resonanz auf die Verärgerung vieler Spieler zu early access gegeben, sondern einfach das Forum geschlossen. DX 10, damit werben sie auf der Verpackung, habe ich in aoc noch nicht gesehen. Funcom verarscht euch und ihr lasst euch das gefallen, verteidigt diese Verbrecher sogar noch. Es geht doch nicht darum ein Spiel mit einem anderen zu vergleichen und sicher könnten auch andere Hersteller ihre Politik an vielen Punkten verbessern, aber so dreist wie Funcom war bisher einfach noch keiner.
> 
> ...



seh ich fast genauso.

wieso ich mich noch zu aoc äußere: andere vor dem selben fehler zu bewahren um derartiges geschäftsgebaren wie es seitens fc gezeigt wird zu unterbinden.


----------



## XPray (21. August 2008)

Ich hab da was nettes im off. AoC-Forum gefunden, es soll von einem ehm. AoC-Entwickler kommen. Ob das ein Fake ist oder nicht ist mir nicht bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ZITAT:
Another interesting thing that happened once was the release of a batch of screenshots, one of which (that I can't be arsed looking up on the interwebs) included some really tall giant guy standing in between trees.
One of the programmer asked on the internal forums what was the hash code to spawn that huge guy in the game because he thought it looked cool and wanted to check it out.
Some of the designers seemed a bit confused as to whom that big guy was, actually - but assumed that someone had to know (no one knows all of the content in details in such a big project). Eventually, Erling Ellingsen, who took the screenshots, explained that he just spawned some regular pict boss or something and changed the scale using gm commands (why a marketing tard got given his own testing dimension kind of escape me).

Devs went up in arms and explained him "gj, so you released a screenshot of content that doesn't really exist in the game", and Ellingsen the retard didn't understand. "I've been able to see it in the game, so it's in the game" was his reply.

That's marketing people for you.


Ich finds nur echt lustig, es ist schon nicht mehr zum heulen es ist echt langsam witzig xD
Und denkt daran, wenn Erling Ellingsen etwas im Spiel gesehen hat, dann ist es auch im Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (21. August 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> kotz....
> fragt mal die grossen Gilden ABT,Grandmasters ANG,Ronin,Nestrandir,Atlantika und und und ...hört ihr irgend ein geflame über AOC..das sagt alles!! und komisch
> es werden immer mehr die zu den Gilden stossen?
> 
> AOC ist und bleibt der neue Stern!!..so wir werden weiter burgen deffen...man sieht sich



hui hast da nicht first blood vergessen?ach ne, die haben ja aufgehört. und in welcher von den gilden bist du um dir ein urteil erlauben zu können? les mal lieber server forum bevor du irgendwas sinnloses postest.


----------



## LordNasghul (21. August 2008)

Halo zusammen

Nachdem ich von Beginn an dabei war bekam ich mitte Juni immer mehr dass Out of Memory Problem.
Am 1.Juli wurde von Waldgeist mitgeteilt dass man dass Poblem kenne und daran arbeiten werde......
In der Zwischenzeit konnte ich das Game nicht mal mehr starten ohne OoM!!
Nun,mittlerweile verbrachte ich immer mehr Zeit im Techn.Forum und versuchte alles!! was es so an Hilfe gab bis mein Vista den Abgang machte.....(Adresserweiterung etc....)
Wir haben jetzt den 21.08. und es ist mir immer noch nicht mgl. dass Game überhaupt zu starten geschweige denn zu zocken.Also 2 Monate bezahlt ohne eine einzige Stunde zu gamen....nun habe ich gestern halt gekündigt.
Nein,ich werde mir KEIN Vista 64 zulegen od. sonst was denn davon stand auf der Verpackung nichts!!!!Es liegt nicht an mir am Game zu feilen sondern an FC!!
Klar,diejenigen die das Glück haben und alles funktioniert können das "Gejammere" nicht verstehen aber wenn ihr an meiner Stelle währt....na ja....
Versteht mich richtig: Das Game als solches finde ich persöhnlich sehr gut jedoch nützt dass alles nichts solange man (ich) es nicht zocken kann......

Ich werde in ein paar Monaten wieder mal reinschnuppern obs dann auch auf meinem PC klappt (denn NUR bei diesen Game habe ich dieses OOM) ansonsten an alle die zocken können viel Spass!!!¨

Gruss    LN


----------



## Donmo (21. August 2008)

Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn sich jeder für Funcoms unsaubere Programmierung ein neues Betriebssystem holen sollte. 
Wobei ich seit dem neusten Patch aber selbst auf Vista 64bit Speicherprobleme hab. 
Kann mal 10 min, mal 3 Stunden spielen, aber es endet mit einem Bluescreen.
Its not a bug - its a feature 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

